# Artikel - Killerspiele: &quot;GTA 4 hätte indiziert werden müssen&quot; - Exklusivinterview mit Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann



## System (15. September 2008)

*Artikel - Killerspiele: "GTA 4 hätte indiziert werden müssen" - Exklusivinterview mit Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,660024


----------



## lucdec (15. September 2008)

Wegen ein paar "labilen Charakteren" kann man doch nicht einfach jedem die Spiele verbieten.

Man verbietet ja auch nicht das Auto, nur, weil ein paar sich nicht beherrschen können, und das Gaspedal mal durchdrücken.


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2008)

Herr Hermann schrieb:
			
		

> ..Im übrigen zeigt die Erfahrung, dass die Verbreitung eines Spiels, das verboten ist und damit nicht mehr beworben werden kann, massiv zurückgeht...



Von welchen Erfahrungen redet er?
Ich kann nur Gegenteiliges behaupten. Bsp. Wolfenst*** und D**m.

MfG


----------



## fak3er (15. September 2008)

> Man verbietet ja auch nicht das Auto, nur, weil ein paar sich nicht beherrschen können, und das Gaspedal mal durchdrücken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XBardoX (15. September 2008)

Der hat sie doch nich mehr alle.....Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann da Crytek und co. ein Wort drüber verlieren


----------



## Kulin (15. September 2008)

Sehr bedauerlich, dass eure Fragen offenbar auf einen etwas unvorbereiteteren Herrmann ausgerichtet waren. Das hier sieht mir nach nem klaren Punkt für Herrmann aus. 

Interessant wäre gewesen, seine erste Antwort zum Thema Amokläufe in Erfurt & Emsdetten(dass diese Täter Killerspiele gezockt haben), mit seiner zweiten Aussage zum Thema Counterstrike zu vergleichen. Damit hättet ihr ihn am Wickel gehabt. 

Er nennt Counterstrike nämlich in Bezug auf Erfurt & Emsdetten "Killerspiel"(die Amokläufer waren angeblich bekannt dafür, dass sie wie Wild CS gezockt haben) und fordert an dieser Stelle, dass sowas verboten gehört. Später sagt er zu Counterstrike, dass das nicht verboten gehört, sondern nur Suchterzeugend ist.

Ein deutlicher Wiederspruch, den ihr hättet klären sollen, weil so sein Hauptargument nämlich als das entlarvt worden wäre was es ist: ein warmer Darmwind!


----------



## lenymo (15. September 2008)

*Benjamin Blümchen geht im Puff*

Wow ein großartiger Pfeiffer-Imitator.
Respekt das sollte er professionell machen, damit käme er sicher gut bei Kaufhauseröffnungen und Kindergeburtstagen an


----------



## Kaeksch (15. September 2008)

Wie schön er der Frage nach den in Deutschland produzierten Killerspielen ausweicht. Herrlich.
Man merkt an seinen Antworten, das er von Spielen keine Ahnung hat und das nachplappert was wahrscheinlich von seinem Busenkumpel Pfeiffr gehört hat.
Einfach nur billige Wahlpolemik. Schön dran festhalten, denn wenn man Fehler eingesteht und zurückrudert macht man sich ja unglaubwürdig.


----------



## burdy (15. September 2008)

Was soll das denn für ein Interview sein? Da kommt ja auf keine Antwort mal ne Gegenfrage. Scheinbar ist das nur ein Fragenkatalog den der in der Mittagspause ausgefüllt hat und sowas wird als Interview verkauft?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Jedes Jahr sterben Tausende (auch Jugendliche) an den Folgen von Alkohol und Drogen. 

Viele Schlägereien und Verbrechen werden erst im "Suff" begangen. Nüchterne Minderjährige /und oder Erwachsene schlagen sich weniger. 

Aber das wird schön unter den Teppich gekehrt, da ist nämlich zu viel Geld im Spiel...


----------



## Burtchen (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				burdy am 15.09.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das denn für ein Interview sein? Da kommt ja auf keine Antwort mal ne Gegenfrage. Scheinbar ist das nur ein Fragenkatalog den der in der Mittagspause ausgefüllt hat und sowas wird als Interview verkauft?


Das Interview wurde schriftlich durchgeführt (Fragen hin, Antworten zurück), präventive Gegenfragen lassen sich da immer so schlecht stellen...


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				burdy am 15.09.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das denn für ein Interview sein? Da kommt ja auf keine Antwort mal ne Gegenfrage. Scheinbar ist das nur ein Fragenkatalog den der in der Mittagspause ausgefüllt hat und sowas wird als Interview verkauft?



Der bayerische Innenminister befindet sich mitten im Landtagswahlkampf und hat nicht nur aus diesem Grund ein  eingeschränktes Zeitbudget. Aus Aktualitätsgründen hat PC Games einer schriftlichen Beantwortung unserer Fragen zugestimmt.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## SirDrax (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kulin am 15.09.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr bedauerlich, dass eure Fragen offenbar auf einen etwas unvorbereiteteren Herrmann ausgerichtet waren. Das hier sieht mir nach nem klaren Punkt für Herrmann aus.
> 
> Interessant wäre gewesen, seine erste Antwort zum Thema Amokläufe in Erfurt & Emsdetten(dass diese Täter Killerspiele gezockt haben), mit seiner zweiten Aussage zum Thema Counterstrike zu vergleichen. Damit hättet ihr ihn am Wickel gehabt.
> 
> ...



Leider muss ich dem zustimmen. Er war wohl gut vorbereitet. Aber eins würde mich noch interessieren: Glaubt er das alles selbst? Ich meine, weiß er, dass er das nur für seinen Wahlkampf sagen muss, oder glaubt er es wirklich?


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde das ein Verbot ein angriff auf unsere Freiheit ist. Es gibt sehr viele Gewaltfilme und Gewlatbücher. Man muss nur Brutalität + Buch bei google eingeben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das jeder Leser einens Buches sich ein Bild im Kopf macht(Wer nicht soll's hier schreiben).
Ich tue es. Nun, spielt man CS und muss nur schnell reagieren, oder malt man sich aus, wie z.B.
 "Die Staatsanwältin Corinna Sittler wird grausam verstümmelt in ihrem Haus in Frankfurt gefunden. Die Haut auf dem Rücken kreuzförmig heraus geschnitten und Jahreszahlen auf das Bein geritzt."

Das stammt von Andreas Franziska Wolffheims aus dem Buch "Das Todeskreuz"

Nun malt euch das mal aus. Sollte man diese Scene in einen PC-Spiel sehen kommt es devinitiv nur mit USK 18 raus.(Man sieht alles im Spiel!!!)

Also wenn die Politiker "Killerspiele" verbieten, sollten sie auch diese Bücher verbieten. Dann natürlich auch Filme.  Wie wäre es auch mit Musik? 

Also ehrlich ihr Politiker denkt doch bitte mal nach was ihr sagt und vergleicht mal die oben genannten Medien miteinander. Bitte mal ein ehrlicher Test, dass heißt spielt ein PC-Spiel, hört Musik, schaut Filme und lest mal Bücher, die thematisch zusammen passen. Bitte mal vergleichen, ob soche Spiele, Filme, Musik oder Bücher verboten werden sollen, oder ob sie Kulturgut sind.

MfG
C. Abe


----------



## Kulin (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 15.09.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> burdy am 15.09.2008 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr seid viel zu nett. Ihr beantwortet Populismus mit Vernunft. Dass das nur selten funktioniert, ist euch hoffentlich klar. Ich bin deswegen dafür ihm genauso die Worte im Mund zu verdrehen, wie er das selbst nach belieben tut. Wie wärs mit folgendem Interview-Aufhänger:

"Herrmann nennt Lieblingsspiel der Amokläufer von Emsdetten und Erfurt lediglich "potentiell suchterzeugend", lehnt die Bezeichnung Killerspiel ab und schließt ein Verbot kategorisch aus! Ist die Killerspieldebatte damit aus der Welt?"

Das sollte ihm klar machen, was er sich  eigentlich für einen Murks zusammenreimt.


----------



## Vohaul42 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hätte irgendjemand hier eine andere Auffassung zu diesem Thema von einem CSU Politiker im Wahlkampf erwartet?

Betrachten wir das doch mal etwas nüchtern: Die CSU macht auf Kosten einer Gruppe, die bisher keine wirkliche Lobby hatte (PCG hat da etwas Pionierarbeit geleistet), Wahlkampf. Wenn Herr Koch nicht so grandios in Hessen gescheitert wäre, würden statt der Gamer und "Killerspieler" jetzt die ausländischen, jugendlichen U-Bahnschläger, (wovon unser Land laut diesen Herren ja voll von ist,) diese Rolle einnehmen. Aber da man mit dieser Strategie ja total gegen die Wand fährt, sind die Spieler jetzt dran.....

Diese ganze Diskussion wird ausgehen, wie das Hornberger Schießen.....viel Lärm um nichts.


----------



## manicvanhelt (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Jährlich sterben Menschen in Dtschl. an Alkohol- oder Zigarettensucht. Und das wird nicht verboten? Warum auch, darauf gibts doch Steuern... 
Alles nur Wahlkotzpropaganderei!!!


----------



## AvalonAsh (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kulin am 15.09.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid viel zu nett. Ihr beantwortet Populismus mit Vernunft. Dass das nur selten funktioniert, ist euch hoffentlich klar. Ich bin deswegen dafür ihm genauso die Worte im Mund zu verdrehen, wie er das selbst nach belieben tut.



Davon halte ich nichts!
Mit Schweinen darf man sich nie auf eine Schlammschlacht einlassen. Es bringt nichts mit Dreck auf jemanden zurückzufeuern, der sich bereits im Kot suhlt und gut dabei fühlt.


----------



## hansherbert444 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 15.09.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> burdy am 15.09.2008 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, das erklärt einiges, wäre das ein Spontaninterview gewesen hätte ich gesagt "Respekt Herr Herrmann, das nenne ich gut vorbereitet", aber so....... da hat sich der Herr Innenminister beim schriftlichen Ausfüllen wohl "beraten" lassen...


----------



## Seebaer (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Kennt jemand noch "Tom und Jerry" ? Das brutalste was für Kinder ab 4 Jahren gesendet wurde. Ist nur Zeichentrick? Ja und ?  PC Spiele sind nur PC Spiele. Und ein 4 jähriges Kind kommt eher auf die Idee die Vorgaben nachzuvollziehen als ein älterer PC Spieler.
Die 2 halbstarken Ausländer die den Rentner in der U-Bahn zusammengetreten haben waren zu blöd für PC-Spiele, die hatten nur Ahnung vom Saufen. Aber Bayern feiert demnächst wieder das größte kollektive Drogenkonsumfest der Welt und dieser J.H. bestimmt mittendrin. Imagepflege. Jeder Bayer ist ein Säufer - weil jeder PC-Spieler ist ein potentieller Mörder.


----------



## burdy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 15.09.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> burdy am 15.09.2008 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann ist das aber leider kein Interview. Die Antworten bieten massig Angriffspunkte für gute Gegenargumente, zB die geforderten offensichtlichen Doppelstandards beim Alkohol- und Spieleverkauf, mit denen man Herr Herrmann spielend leicht in Erklärungsnot hätte bringen können. 
Wenn man nicht mal die Argumente der Gegenseite zerpflückt und widerlegt bringt das die Sache kein Stück voran.


----------



## Eniman (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



> Herrmann: (...) "Grand Theft Auto IV" oder "Der Pate - Don Edition" hätte eine Indizierung anstelle einer Freigabe ab 18 durch die USK stattfinden müssen, was nicht der Fall war. Ihre Behauptung, diese Prüfungen seien die schärfsten in Europa, ist deshalb falsch.


Also die Logik würde ich jetzt gerne mal auch nur annähernd verstehen.   
Nur weil zwei Spiele nicht indiziert wurden, ist es nicht der schärfste Jugendschutz Europas ohne auch nur auf andere Nationen einzugehen? Nur weil Afrika im Jahre 2023 ganze 3% weniger Bananen erntet ist Afrika also nicht mehr der weltweit größte Bananenlieferant?


----------



## BitByter (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				burdy am 15.09.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Petra_Froehlich am 15.09.2008 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verwechslrt da jemand interview mit diskussionsrunde? in einem interview geht es nicht um einen meinungsaustausch und auch nicht darum, dem herren minister seine antworten und argumente um die ohren zu hauen. natürlich wären nachhakende fragen und dinge die ihn etwas unter druck setzen schön gewesen, sowas ist schriftlich aber schwierig, zumal er sowas ja auch einfach unbeantwortet lassen kann...


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Die Antworten lesen sich als habe sein Sekretär noch kurz mit Herrn Pfeifer telefoniert um die genaue Bezeichnung "Don Edition" vorgesagt zu bekommen. Dann packt man noch die exakte "Fachbezeichnung" "sizilianischen Kerze" (er hat sich ja mit der Materie beschäftigt  ), packt das wissenschaftlich-wirkende Wort "monokausal" dazu, dessen Bedeutung er wahrscheinlich nicht einmal kennt und kopiert eine standardisierte Berater-Antwort (TM) in den Text und fertig:

"Nach der übereinstimmenden Erkenntnis amerikanischer und deutscher Wissenschaftler löst dies bei labilen Persönlichkeiten Desensibilisierungsprozesse aus und schränkt die Empathiefähigkeit weit stärker ein als das passive Betrachten eines entsprechend brutalen Films."

Das hört sich so geleckt an... das hat der niemals persönlich so gesagt.


----------



## babyamy88 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

also dieser kerl ist  son typischer politiker.....der beantwortet keine frage richtig..
er weicht den fragen aus oder  verbessert die fragen  mit seinem grandiosen fachwissen.
so ein interview zu geben ist fast schon eine frechheit.


----------



## Rdrk710 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Warum sollte er so blöd sein, und sich nicht vorbereiten?
Rein argumentativ nimmt er es doch mit den "Spieler Lobbys" auf, da kommen doch auch nur Gewäsch und Gegenfragen, nur in einem wesentlich überheblicheren Ton. Mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Meinung Spieler sind, die CSU-  Wähler oder Mitglieder sind, und ja, davon gibt es welche. Und nicht zuletzt sitzen die ja in vielen Chef- Etagen, sei es nun von Softwareherstellern oder aber Spielezeitschriften und deren Velagen. Welche Meinung vertreten denn die?


----------



## Trancemaster (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ich das lese, wird mir echt schlecht wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass die Bayern dieser Partei mehrere Jahrzehnte lang mehr als 50% der Stimmen gegeben haben - und auf das Ergebnis der nächsten Landtagswahl bin ich echt gespannt. 

Sobald die Fragen sachbezogen werden (Welche "Killerspiele" wurden denn Ihres Wissens nach bisher verboten..." - kommen ausweichende Aussagen - wie ätzend.

Liebe Bayern - bitte nicht DIESE CSU wählen... bitte nicht!!! *bettel*


----------



## Rafnack (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hätte jetzt Lust so viel zu sagen. Aber ich mach es kurz. Der Typ weiß selbst nicht wovon er da schwaffelt. Kein Wissenschaftler der Welt hat den Zusammenhang zw. Killerspiele und gewalttätig werden bestätigt. Die sind faul. Die tun nur so als ob sie etwas tun. Wieso gibt es keine Gesetzte, die es einem erschweren an Waffen heranzukommen? Was hat die schulische Leistung damit zu tun? Wenn eriner faul ist, dann kann er spielen so lange er will.


----------



## Gamaxy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				burdy am 15.09.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist das aber leider kein Interview. Die Antworten bieten massig Angriffspunkte für gute Gegenargumente, zB die geforderten offensichtlichen Doppelstandards beim Alkohol- und Spieleverkauf, mit denen man Herr Herrmann spielend leicht in Erklärungsnot hätte bringen können.
> Wenn man nicht mal die Argumente der Gegenseite zerpflückt und widerlegt bringt das die Sache kein Stück voran.


Also, ich kann mir aus diesem Interview sehr wohl ein Bild machen und habe eigentlich keinen Erklärungsbedarf mehr, was Herrn Herrmann angeht. Viele andere PC-Games-Leser hoffentlich auch.
Man muss auch mal unterscheiden zwischen einem Game und der Realität - in einem Game wehre ich mich, wenn ich angegriffen werde, in der Realität kann es durchaus zielführend sein, einen Unsinn für sich stehen zu lassen und nicht weiter zu kommentieren. Immerhin bietet die PC Games Herrn Herrmann mit jeder Gegenfrage ja auch wieder eine größere Plattform, um sich zu präsentieren, welche er m.E. gar nicht unbedingt bekommen muss.


----------



## AvalonAsh (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das Problem daran jemandem, der nur in Schriftform auf einen Fragenkatalog antwortet, Unkenntnis der Materie nachzuweisen beschränkt sich nicht nur aufs Nachhaken. Er kann sich schlichtweg die Antworten ergoogeln (oder eben seinen Pfeiffer anrufen), wo ihm das Wissen fehlt.

Festnageln kann man so jemanden nur im direkten mündlichen Gespräch, wenn er knallhart unter dem Zeitdruck steht kritische Fragen schnell und selbst beantworten zu müssen und sich dabei argumentativ keine Löcher zum nachhaken aufzureißen.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass er da nicht so glatt ausweichend rausgekommen wäre wie aus dieser "schriftlichen Befragung".


----------



## Vohaul42 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Trancemaster am 15.09.2008 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das lese, wird mir echt schlecht wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass die Bayern dieser Partei mehrere Jahrzehnte lang mehr als 50% der Stimmen gegeben haben - und auf das Ergebnis der nächsten Landtagswahl bin ich echt gespannt.
> 
> Sobald die Fragen sachbezogen werden (Welche "Killerspiele" wurden denn Ihres Wissens nach bisher verboten..." - kommen ausweichende Aussagen - wie ätzend.
> 
> Liebe Bayern - bitte nicht DIESE CSU wählen... bitte nicht!!! *bettel*




Sie haben ja nicht 50 Jahre lang gegen Computerspiele gehetzt


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

"DU HURENSOHN"
ich wünschte ich könnte Joachim Herrmann das ins gesicht sagen und den danach fragen ob der sich dadurch beleidigt fühlt.
ich fühle mich durch diese aussage extrem beleidigt welche wie mich mit VERFICKTEN KINDERSCHÄNDERN gleichzusetzen.   

ich finde es immer erschreckend welche gewalttaten es in dt. gibt und so welche gewaltverbrechen an kindern machen mich sowas von krank.

virtuelle gewalt gibt es nicht 
Definition: Einwirkung auf anderen, der dadurch geschädigt wird

» Psychische Gewalt z.B. Beleidigung

» Physische Gewalt z.B. Fixierung, Schlagen

» Strukturelle Gewalt z.B. durch Institutionen- Vormundschaftsgericht

ich weiss nicht wen man bei den sogenannten killerspielen schädigen soll.
polygonfiguren sind keine individuen also kann ich ihnen keine gewalt antuen.

und der affe ist in der politik tätig. ne schande für deutschland.


----------



## Swiss-Striker (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wie der liebe Herr Herrmann schon sagt... das geschehen wird auch ausserhalb von deutschland verfolgt... das wird es glaubt mir.
bin schweizer und kann kaum glauben was da abgeht bei euch drüben. um es krass zu sagen: ihr seid arme schweine. hoffe der kampf wird zugunsten von euch werte Spielergemeinschaft entschieden.
hört ihn euch an wie ein poet nennt er sie "killerspiele", die einzigen die hier ofper fordern sind genau solche politiker.
kanns echt kaum glauben
grüsse aus der kleinen schweiz


----------



## Firgor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Echt traurig was man in dem Interview so liest. Was ist mit Filmen wie Saw? Nicht gewaltverherrlichend?
Wenn ich mir diese ganzen Filme reinziehen würde, ist es nicht so schlimm weil ich nicht interaktiv aggiere?

Nee, nee, die Ansichten sind echt komisch. Hoffe das die Wähler in Bayern nicht so etwas unterstützen.

Naja, jede Generation braucht ein Hassbild, sonst hätten die Politiker ja nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Mr-Phil (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das ist ein ARSCH!!! So eine Frechheit!! Wie kann er denn so etwas sagen???
Ich erinnere mich zwar das Der Pate brutal ist aber ich kenne keine Szene in der Mann eine Frau mit einer Kerze verbrennen kann!!!!
Gewalt ist doch altäglich. Da nützt es nicht auf den PC Spielen rumzustochern.


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Das Problem ist doch, dass es ihm total egal ist, was die Betroffenen darüber denken. Er kann das genauso wenig leiden wie Anime-Filme, Softball, Rockmusik oder Homosexuelle.

Es geht hier um seine persönliche Abneigung (welche auch viele andere ältere Menschen teilen - vor allem die seiner Partei) der Jugendkultur die nicht seinem Wunschbild entspricht. Wenn er nicht wüsste das er sich nicht total lächerlich machen würde, wäre er sicherlich auch daran interessiert Punk- oder Hip-Hop-Musik zu verbieten, ne Kleidungsordnung gesetzlich zu verankern und die Trachtenvereinspflicht einzuführen.

Unterstützung bekommt er von einer breiten Masse, die sich aber nur deswegen gegen gewalthaltige Spiele aussprechen, weil sie erstens noch nie eines gespielt haben und sich deshalb gar kein eigenes Bild machen können und zweitens (in ihrer selektiven Wahrnehmung) zufällig auch schon mal von diesen "gewalttätigen Jugendlichen mit ihren Computerspielen" gehört haben und dies gerne als Erklärung für die Probleme akzeptieren.

Das gleiche hatten wir schon mal mit Rockmusik und Horrofilmen. Ich kann mich auch an Berichte erinnern als in den 80er- und 90er-Jahren Pan-and-Paper-Rollenspieler mit satanischen Ritualen, götterlästerlichen Sekten und geisteskranken "Realitätsflüchtigen" in Verbindung gebracht wurden.

Ich dachte früher mal unser Land sei relativ frei und aufgeklärt. Heute weiß ich: Wir werden überwacht, ausspioniert, eingeschränkt, bevormundet und vorsorglich als Verbrecher  gebrandmarkt.


----------



## Gamaxy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> "DU HURENSOHN"





			
				Mr-Phil am 15.09.2008 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein ARSCH!!!


Leute, auch wenn ich eure Reaktionen verstehen kann, aber haltet euch mal zurück, solche Reaktionen sind doch bloß Wasser auf die Mühlen von irgendwelchen "Killerspiele"-Gegnern. Wenn die das lesen, haben sie gleich wieder ihren Beweis, dass Shooter agressiv machen, wollt ihr das?


----------



## Folken (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 15.09.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> burdy am 15.09.2008 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einerseits finde ichs ja gut, dass sich PC Games um ein "Interview" mit Herrn Herrmann bemüht hat, aber leider kommt mir das wie einigen anderen wohl auch eher wie ein Eigentor vor: 
So hatte unser geliebter CSU-Politiker nur allzu leichtes Spiel, den Fragen auszuweichen bzw. sie teilweise sogar recht überzeugend (nicht zu verwechseln mit "Recht habend"!!) zu beantworten. Schade, das hat ihm und seiner Sache wohl eher genützt als geschadet.

Grüße, Folken


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Ich empfehle ihm mal einen Blick über die von ihm zitieren deutschen und internationalen Forschungsergebnisse zu werfen. Hier werden sie schön zusammengefast.

Ein Auszug:

Auch die internationalen Rechtswissenschaften beschäftigen sich mit diesem Thema. So äußerten sich 33 Wissenschaftler der Massachusetts Institute of Technology, University of California (Los Angeles), der Columbia University und der University London mit Besorgnis, dass ein Gericht sich „auf zwar allgemein verbreitete, aber falsche Überzeugungen über einen bewiesene Kausalverbindung zwischen Gewalt in der Unterhaltung und gewalttätigem Verhalten stützt, um ein Zensurgesetz zu verteidigen“. Die Beziehungen zwischen Unterhaltungsmedien und Verhalten seien komplex und vielschichtig, so dass kaum von einem einfachen Kausalverhältnis ausgegangen werden könne. Ganz allgemein habe die Medienwirkungsforschung keine Beweise erbringen können, dass Gewaltdarstellungen auch nur ein Risikofaktor für wirkliches Gewaltverhalten seien. In Wirklichkeit aber sei beispielsweise im letzten Jahrzehnt, während Computerspiele mit Gewaltdarstellungen populär wurden, ein Rückgang der Gewalt bei Jugendlichen zu beobachten gewesen.

Fachleute des British Board of Film Classification stellten fest, dass Spiele (auch wenn Spieler für Nicht-Spieler oft so wirken würden, als seien sie beim Spielen der Realität entrückt) anscheinend weniger emotionalen Einfluss haben als Filme oder Fernsehsendungen. Der BBFC-Leiter David Cooke dazu: „Das Element der Interaktivität hat einiges Gewicht, wenn wir ein Videospiel untersuchen. Wir waren insbesondere interessiert daran zu sehen, dass diese Untersuchung darauf hindeutet, dass sie weit davon entfernt ist, einen potenziell negativen Einfluss auf die Reaktion des Spielers zu haben. Die Tatsache allein, dass sie mit dem Spiel interagieren müssen, scheint sie fester in der Realität zu verankern.“


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> "DU HURENSOHN"
> ich wünschte ich könnte Joachim Herrmann das ins gesicht sagen und den danach fragen ob der sich dadurch beleidigt fühlt.
> ich fühle mich durch diese aussage extrem beleidigt welche wie mich mit VERFICKTEN KINDERSCHÄNDERN gleichzusetzen.
> und der affe ist in der politik tätig. ne schande für deutschland.



Du solltest lernen dich ein wenig zivilisierter auszudrücken, Details dazu findest du auch in der von dir akzeptierten Nettiquette dieser Seite.


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				STARSCrazy am 15.09.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte früher mal unser Land sei relativ frei und aufgeklärt. Heute weiß ich: Wir werden überwacht, ausspioniert, eingeschränkt, bevormundet und vorsorglich als Verbrecher  gebrandmarkt.



das mit der verbrecher brandmarkung sehe ich auch so was fällt den ein millionen ja millionen von zockern die solche game zocken zu beleidigen und dann auch noch ungestraft davon zu kommen.
den sollte man wirklich gerichtlich verurteilen zur zwangsarbeit oder so wie die das in amerika mit naomi campbell gemacht haben.

dieser spinner denkt garantiert das solche games nur minderjährige und eine hand voll verrückter spielen. 
aber das tuen die anderen befürworter auch, deswegen werden bei gewalttaten auch immer games damit in verbindung gebracht. oh wunder ein amokläufer hat videospiele wie counter strike
 80% von 18-25 jährigen spielen cs.

egal das ist alles was ich dazu sagen kann. ich bin hier fertig


----------



## Folken (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> "DU HURENSOHN"
> ich wünschte ich könnte Joachim Herrmann das ins gesicht sagen und den danach fragen ob der sich dadurch beleidigt fühlt.
> ich fühle mich durch diese aussage extrem beleidigt welche wie mich mit VERFICKTEN KINDERSCHÄNDERN gleichzusetzen.




Oh MANN!!
Leuten wie dir, die sich nicht im Zaum halten können haben wir's zu verdanken, dass PC-Spieler öffentlich nicht ernst genommen werden. Das ist so überflüssig und gerade dadurch mehr als Wasser auf die Mühlen der konservativen Medien/Politiker.

Hier muss nur mal einer von "WELT ONLINE" rumstöbern und dann findet sich dein grandioser Beitrag als Paradebeispiel für die "kindlich-naive und doch gleichzeitig so gefährliche Aggressivität unserer (durch Killerspiele verzogenen) Jugend" in Medien, die auch von anderen Leuten außer PC-Spielern gelesen werden. Und leider werden nunmal nicht die PC-Spieler allein Wahlen beeinflussen.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

um ganz ehrlich zu sein GTA 4 gehört für mich durchaus indiziert, das spiel stellt gewalt deutlich da, absolut zum selbstzweck und stellt sie auch noch als positiv da

ein werbeverbot für solche spiele find ich absolut ok

beschlagnahmungen allerdings nicht



> Im übrigen zeigt die Erfahrung, dass die Verbreitung eines Spiels, das verboten ist und damit nicht mehr beworben werden kann, massiv zurückgeht.


von welchen erfahrungen redet der? ich glaub das ehemals beschlagnahmte Wolfenstein 3D hat hier jeder..


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 15.09.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> burdy am 15.09.2008 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann war mein Eindruck, dass sich Fragesteller und Minister nicht im selben Raum befinden ja gar nicht so falsch.
Dennoch, ich habe das Gefühl der Herr kommt da besser weg als ihr, bzw die Spieler.
Eine etwas zickige Fragestellung ("Sie als ausgewiesener Experte können uns da sicher weiter helfen") wirkt unseriös, die Finanzierung des KFN wurde arg verkürzt und dadurch etwas verzerrt dargestellt, zumal die Frage nach der generellen Glaubwürdigkeit nur durch die Finanzierung begründet eher schwach ist, was der Herrmann ja auch sofort ausgenutzt hat.


----------



## Burtchen (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 15.09.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 15.09.2008 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und deswegen für baiR eine *Verwarnung*.


----------



## Zockmock (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Was ein loser. Kein Plan von nix aber wegen Wahlkampf schönen Müll erzählen. Denn es zählt immer nur das, was die Medien abdrucken.

Mauer um Bayern und schon können sie machen was sie wollen...


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



> Gewaltverharmlosende und gewaltverherrlichende Darstellungen in Filmen sind nach Paragraf 131 Strafgesetzbuch bereits verboten. Dieser Straftatbestand ist aber nicht auf Computerspiele zugeschnitten und muss entsprechend geändert werden.


genau mit dem § gehen die staatsanwaltschaften aber z.b. gegen Manhunt oder Dead Rising vor.. bzw sind vorgegangen

naja mindestens 50% in bayern halten das für quatsch, leider wählen die nicht alle..


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Folken am 15.09.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 15.09.2008 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wusste wirklich das solche comments kommen typisch   
habe ich irgendwas von gewalt oder ähnlichen geschrieben.
ich kann mich sehr wohl im zaun halten.
und die beleidigung gilt ja keinen aus dieser seite also ist daran doch nix schlimmes oder?

und ausserdem war das einfach eine art sinnbild um meine wut über diesen typen zum ausdruck zu bringen. 
ihr seit euch doch einfach zu fein solche wörter in dem mund zu nehmen weil ihr eben angst habt kindisch genannt zu werden.

ich bin auf jeden fall nicht so naiv wie ihr mich darstellt.

ich verabscheue gewalt und schlage mich ungern und ich hasse echte waffen.
mir wird sogar schlecht wenn ich einen arzt sehe der im fernsehen einen anderen menschen eine nadel in den arm sticht.
also was bin ich denn jetzt für ein beispiel für uns bösen killerspielezocker?


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste wirklich das solche comments kommen typisch
> habe ich irgendwas von gewalt oder ähnlichen geschrieben.
> ich kann mich sehr wohl im zaun halten.
> und die beleidigung gilt ja keinen aus dieser seite also ist daran doch nix schlimmes oder?



Doch, daran ist was schlimmes, oder dachtest du ernsthaft alle menschen außerhalb dieser Seite wären Freiwild für Beleidigungen?
Fall du das dachtest haben burtchen und ich das jetzt ja klargestellt.


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 15.09.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 15.09.2008 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der typ hat uns doch auch beleidigt.
mich kann jemand sohn einer prostituirten oder auch sonst was nennen das wäre mir egal weil so welche beleidigungen allgemein gefasst sind aber solche behauptungen von diesen politiker da müssen wir uns dann ja schon schämen wenn wir solche games spielen.

du siehst ich kann mich auch anders ausdrücken.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Habe mir MANHUNT in Polen gekauft, als ich meine Verwandten besucht habe.

Ist ein langweiliges und unbrutales Spiel.  SOLDIER OF FORTUNE 1 ist.....Lichtjahre brutalter... Warum erwähnen die Fachleute nie das zweit genannte? Hm, an mangelnder Kompetenz kann es kaum liegen, wenn ich mir so das "Interview" so durchlese. Wehrter Herr kennt ja details aus DER PATE DON ERDITION. Respekt.

gruß
Jan


----------



## sp4cer (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

"PC Games: Das deutsche Jugendschutzgesetz inklusive FSK- und USK-Prüfungen und Indizierungen gilt als das strengste und schärfste in ganz Europa. Spiele, die in Garmisch-Partenkirchen oder München indiziert oder verboten sind, können in Salzburg oder Basel selbst von Jugendlichen legal erworben werden. Gleiches gilt für die Frankreich oder die Niederlande. Sie hingegen fordern ein Verbot für diese Spiele. Sind deutsche und insbesondere bayerische Staatsbürger gefährdeter als die Bewohner unserer Nachbarländer?"

OWND!!!

PCGAMES, respektive Petra Fröhlich,  überrascht mich hier eindeutig mit Wortgewandtheit, die normalerweise nur Politiker über die Theke bringen. Eindeutig mit den eigenen Waffen geschlagen. Schönes Interview!


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

diese politiker hören irgendwie nicht zu, die wollen einfach nur ihre meinung durchbringen.
ich meine was wollen die gross gegen die spiele machen? dann bestellt ihr deutschen die spiele halt in österreich oder in der schweiz (da wurde das verbot schon eindeutig vom volk abgelehnt  ) und könnt trotzdem zocken, ausser die fangen an die post zu kontrollieren.. 
hallo polizeistaat deutschland.. -.-' 

und übrigens finde ich die kommentare dieser kiddies hier wirklich überlflüssig, ich denke das dieser fall (der anscheinend gelöscht wurde?) ein solches "problemkind" darstellt und spiele ohne jugendfreigabe noch weit vor mündigkeit spielt.

im grossen und ganzen sollten sich die eltern an der nase nehmen... die sollen einfach besser schauen was ihr kind macht..

und diese diskussion nervt einfach nur noch, vorallem muss ich dann immer denken, ich könnte zum amokläufer werden, oder das ich kinderpornographische sachen liebe -.-'

das leute hier aggressiv und beleidigen auf solche interviews reagieren ist gefundenes fressen für eure politiker, also bleibt auf dem teppich, und zeigt das gamer keine aggressiven bestien sind..

ICH WÄHLE KEINE SPIELE-KILLER!


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JapanPowerUSA83 am 15.09.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir MANHUNT in Polen gekauft, als ich meine Verwandten besucht habe.
> 
> Ist ein langweiliges und unbrutales Spiel.  SOLDIER OF FORTUNE 1 ist.....Lichtjahre brutalter... Warum erwähnen die Fachleute nie das zweit genannte? Hm, an mangelnder Kompetenz kann es kaum liegen, wenn ich mir so das "Interview" so durchlese. Wehrter Herr kennt ja details aus DER PATE DON ERDITION. Respekt.
> 
> ...



weil nur Soldier of Fortune Payback beschlagnahmt ist, teil 1 nicht , Manhunt aber sehr wohl beschlagnahmt ist nach $131 übrigens

der import von Manhunt ist übrigens strafbar..


----------



## Dark198th (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

offen gesagt frage ich mich, warum man extremistischen spinnern wie diesem hier überhaupt soviel aufmerksamkeit schenkt. 

fakt ist, dass es ein solches verbot eh nicht geben wird. mal abgesehen davon, dass es für einen solchen bullshit keine mehrheit gibt, würde es da auch aus verfassungsrechtlichen gründen schwierigkeiten geben. 

weiterhin wird die zeit  vieles erledigen. die alten deppen sterben mit der zeit aus. ausnahme ist natürlich bayern und die csu. da wird es immer spinner geben. aber ich würde denen gar keine aufmerksamkeit schenken und ihnen somit auch noch raum für ihren quatsch bieten. 

ernsthaft, über den punkt, mich über sowas aufzuregen, bin ich schon lange hinaus. lohnt auch nicht. 

auf kurz oder lang erledigt sich das thema von alleine. vor noch 20-25 jahren hatte die filmindustrie ähnliche probleme. da musste auch trotz indizierung geschnitten werden was das zeug hält und heute? heute kommst so gut wie jeder titel unzensiert auf den markt. sicher, auch hier gibt es ein paar ausnahmen bzw. beschlagnahmen, aber die paar fälle sind dann doch eher nicht der rede wert. 

ich stelle mir viel mehr die frage, warum sich immer alle über den staat aufregen. warum eigentlich beschwert sich niemand über die publisher, welche einen titel hier nur wegen einer drohenden indizierung nicht veröffentlichen? 

da komme ich dann zum vergleich gleich wieder zu den filmen. kein filvertrieb würde einen film hier nicht veröffentlichen, nur weil er indiziert ist oder indiziert werden könnte. die kunden würden denen den allerwertesten aufreißen. gab ja zur anfangszeit der dvd mal solche stilblüten. da haben die firmen auf grund des kundenfeedbacks aber schnell die bremse gezogen und ihre unternehmerische entscheidung überdacht. 

aber da liegt dann wohl auch der unterschied, da die zielgruppe im bereich film durchaus älter ist.


----------



## satchmo (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				System am 15.09.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich nehme an das war ein passives Interview. Fragen wurden zur CSU geschickt und per Fax beantwortet?
Ich hätte mir an so manch einer Stelle gewünscht, dass nachgehakt wird, denn Argumentativ war Herr Herrmann sehr schwach auf der Brust und wieder mal falsch beraten...


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

(Doppelpost)

Wäre gestern beinahe einem hinten reingefahren. Hatte  eine Sekunde zu lange am Radio rumgefummelt. Es war auf der Autobahn, und ich führ 120. Hätte es gekracht, gäbe es vllt Tote.

Wir machen am besten alle Fahrlehrer arbeitslos, da diese Leute einem das Autofahren emöglichen. Ist schliesslich auch eine Art Mordwerkzeug. Dann muss man Autokonzerne platt machen, denn die stellen diese grauenhaften Höllenmaschinen her. Die Strassen dazu brauchen wir auch nicht. Fällt man gen den Asphalt, tut das mehr aua als auf einem Feldweg. 

Alkohol ist auch böse. Hatte gestern zu viel im Schuh, und wäre beinahe von der Treppe gestürzt. Man solle zum eigenen Schutz Alkohol verbieten und, Häuser bauen die mit nur einr Etage versehen sind. 

Und ist man dennoch befürworter des Autos, so muss man allen alten Leute den Lappen stibitzen, da diese im Strasseverkehr entweder pennen, oder schlichtunergreifend schlimmere Kondome sind als 50er Rollerfahrer. Der klassische Oppa mit Hut eben.


gruß
Jan


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

bei den Jugendgruppen der CSU regt sich massiver widerstand gegen die äusserung dieser und anderer Personen (Beckstein und co..)

das sind nur einzelne die da so einen quatsch verzapften, das ist weder "bayern" noch die "CSU"


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nuclear-Warhead am 15.09.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> diese politiker hören irgendwie nicht zu, die wollen einfach nur ihre meinung durchbringen.
> ich meine was wollen die gross gegen die spiele machen? dann bestellt ihr deutschen die spiele halt in österreich oder in der schweiz (da wurde das verbot schon eindeutig vom volk abgelehnt  ) und könnt trotzdem zocken, ausser die fangen an die post zu kontrollieren..
> hallo polizeistaat deutschland.. -.-'
> 
> ...



ich bin 20 jahre alt.
also schon über achtzehn und kein kiddi mehr.

löscht einfach die beleidigung und lasst den rest stehen.
ich würde natürlich nicht so reagieren wenn ich diesen typen sehen würde aber ich wollte ja auch keine verhandlung mit dem führen.
ihr könnt da auch durchaus argumente herauslesen die nicht kiddilike sind.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nuclear-Warhead am 15.09.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine was wollen die gross gegen die spiele machen? dann bestellt ihr deutschen die spiele halt in österreich oder in der schweiz (da wurde das verbot schon eindeutig vom volk abgelehnt  ) und könnt trotzdem zocken, ausser die fangen an die post zu kontrollieren..
> hallo polizeistaat deutschland.. -.-'



Diese "Postkontrolle" würde sich in diesem Fall Zoll nennen und hat rein gar nichts mit einem Polizeistaat zu tun.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

und ist sehr uneffektiv weil die sich nicht für Computerspiele interessieren

ich hab mir auch die RTCW US version bestellt, und die kam problemlos durch obwohl der Zoll das kontrolliert hat, und da wurd doch vorher so ein geschrei von gemacht


----------



## LordRevan1991 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wenigstens wird klar, dass er nur abartig brutale Spiele verbieten will, da stimme ich ihm zu - prinzipiell. Das groß umstrittene CS würde jedenfalls nicht drunter fallen, also auch ein großer Teil der gewöhnlichen Shooter(zumindest hab ich's so verstanden).

Aber er lenkt immer noch von der Verantwortung der Eltern ab. "Sucht", "Weitergabe an 15jährige", so etwas müssen doch die Eltern kontrollieren, nicht die Regierung. Diese "labilen Persönlichkeiten", die anfällig für Gewalt in Spielen sind, wachsen doch ohnehin in einem gewalttätigen Millieu auf, würden wahrscheinlich so oder so gewalttätig werden.

Liebe Petra, wieso hast du ihn nicht danach gefragt? "Verantwortung der Eltern", damit hätte man ihn wunderbar löchern können!


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ja...import, lusitg ist, dsas ich das Spiel, von meinem Cousin geschickt bekommen habe. Hat alels wunderbar geklappt.

Ürbigens, ich brauche MANHUNT nicht....also wer....


Und SOLDIER OF FORTUNE 1 ist wirklich brutal. DORT, qäult man seine Poligongenger wirklich. Man kann denen  am Boden liegend, die Gliedmaßen abtrennen. Und das wird nicht beschlagnammt? Dafür aber MANHUNT? Das zeugt mal wieder...von der Ahnungslosigkeit!

SOLDIER OF FORUTNE 1 ist das brutalste Spiel was ich jemals gespielt habe, und würde es verstehen, wenn man sowas nicht sehen möchte! Allerdings hat mich, und wie millionen andere, das Spiel in keinster  Weise negativ gepärgt. 

Würden doch alle einfach keine Spiele mehr in Deutschland kaufen, hätte sich das schon spürbar gemacht. Aber, da dies wohl nie der Fall sein wird, verzichte ich auf Importe aus dem Ausland. Kann auf Sterbeanimationen verzichten...Ja ok, das wird dennoch gepatcht, aber...nur weil ich es halt orginal möchte. Ich kaufe ja auch nicht ein Auto zum Vollpreis und muss die Reifen dazu kaufen.


gruß
Jan


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

brutale spiele können seit 1950 mit dem §131 beschlagnahmt werden, das scheint man in bayern zwar bei den staatsanwaltschaften zu wissen aber in der CSU nicht..

Eltern bzw viele sind leider nicht in der lage sich entsprechend mit ihren kindern zu beschäftigen, da stehen die konsole/PC im kinderzimmer.. bei uns stand das ding früher im Wohnzimmer, und man hatte auch nur einen.. und da hatten eltern immer im blick was man gerade spielt..

in Manhunt geht es deutlich! brutaler zu als in SOF1, deswegen ist SOF1 auch nur auf Liste A und nicht auf B

übrigens machst du dich mit dem verkaufsangebot zu manhunt strafbar, und ich glaub keiner will das PCGames.de auf liste C der indizierten websites landet


----------



## satchmo (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JapanPowerUSA83 am 15.09.2008 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> (Doppelpost)
> 
> Wäre gestern beinahe einem hinten reingefahren. Hatte  eine Sekunde zu lange am Radio rumgefummelt. Es war auf der Autobahn, und ich führ 120. Hätte es gekracht, gäbe es vllt Tote.
> 
> ...




Immer ein wenig problematisch, solche Beispiele. Aber im Prinzip stimmt es schon. Letztlich müsste man alles verbieten, was Jugendliche tun obwohl es Ihnen altersbedingt nicht erlaubt ist.
Da die Auswirkungen von Spielen höchstwahrscheinlich wesentlich weniger gefährlich sind als Tabak- und Alkoholkonsum müsste man konsequenter Weise auch hier ein Verbot fordern.

Immerhin besteht *bei Alkohol definitv ein Kausalzusammenhang zu Gewalt*, Krankheit, Sucht und Tod. Bei Tabak besteht er ebenfalls zu Sucht, Krankheit und Tod.

Richtiger Weise setzt man hier auf das Erlernen eines verantwortungsvollen Umgangs.

Ich bin selbstverständlich weder für das eine noch das andere Verbot. Verbote nehmen Verantwortung und beschneiden die Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung.


----------



## Folken (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 15.09.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nuclear-Warhead am 15.09.2008 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL! Da kann ich Boesor nur zustimmen. Kannst ja mal versuchen dir Drogen oder sonstiges nach Österreich oder in die Schweiz schicken zu lassen. Da wirst du sehr schnell merken, wie wenig oder wieviel die beiden Länder "Polizeistaaten" sind 

Edit: Will eigentlich sagen: Ich bin natürlich gegen ein absurdes "Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot" sogenannter "Killerspiele". Aber es ist völlig normal, dass WENN ein Staat per Gesetz beschließt, dass der Besitz oder zumindest Erwerb einer wie auch immer gearteten Ware (Drogen, Kinderpornos, Lego Batman) strafbar ist, er auch das Importieren derselben verbietet und kontrolliert. Alles andere wäre Unsinn.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Was mich immer wieder wundert, sind die Denkweisen der Nationen. ZB die USA.

Dort sind wiederum Brüste verboten. Schaut man sich eine der zahlreichen MTV-Sendungen an, werden soger Stinkefinger verschleiert gezeigt. Wieso? Wieso kann man hier zu jeder Tageszeit Titten im TV sehen? Jeden Tag gibt es für jeder Mann  auf der Bild-Titelseite Möpse zu sehen? Ich zb finde, das muss incht sein. Bin aber nicht verklemmt oder sowas. Meine halt nur, dass das vllt nicht gut für die Entwicklung sein könnte. Ich bin mit meinen 25 zwar noch Jungfrau, aber das hat nix damit zu tun. 


gruß
Jan


----------



## Eniman (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste wirklich das solche comments kommen typisch
> habe ich irgendwas von gewalt oder ähnlichen geschrieben.
> ich kann mich sehr wohl im zaun halten.
> und die beleidigung gilt ja keinen aus dieser seite also ist daran doch nix schlimmes oder?


Du willst dich also im "Zaun" halten? Gerne, aber hoffentlicht ist es ein geschlossener Zaun, aus dem man nicht so leicht ausbrechen kann...   



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin 20 jahre alt.
> also schon über achtzehn und kein kiddi mehr.
> 
> löscht einfach die beleidigung und lasst den rest stehen.
> ...


Geistig bist du aber scheinbar noch nicht über die 13 hinaus gekommen...


Ich rege mich mittlerweile nicht mehr über solche Verbotsvorschläge auf. Ich sage mir immer "letztendlich ist in ein paar Wochen/Monaten alles vorbei und nichts passiert".


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich selbst habe kein Interesse an brutalen Sterbeanimationen wie sie z.B. in SoF gezeigt werden... ich finde schon die Saw-Filme sowie die Tarantino-Filme widerlich und schau sie mir nicht an. Aber darum geht es nicht.

Es geht darum, dass man mit solchen Aktionen den Bürger entmündigt und seine Freiheit einschränkt. Das darf nicht passieren.

Zensur darf es mMn nur geben, wenn ECHTE Menschen oder Tiere in ECHTEN Situationen für oder durch Medien gequält oder persönlich beleidigt werden... oder eben für den Jugendschutz. Das trifft im Regelfall nicht auf Computerspiele zu... sondern eher auf eine sehr bekannte Boulevardzeitung des Springer-Verlages oder auf manch eine Yellow-Press.


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Eniman am 15.09.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 15.09.2008 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok und ich glaube nicht das du über 18 bist
du hast gar keine ahnung was die hier alles durchkriegen.
durch diesen glauben können die uns bevormunden.
ja der dumme bürger halt. (nicht auf dich gemünzt)

und das was du oben geschrieben hast finde ich ist eine größere beleidigung als die ich oben geschrieben habe, denn die kann man nämlich nicht ernst nehmen und das habe ich gewiss auch nicht getan.

ich habe auch mit diesen post für aufmerksamkeit gesorgt nicht um games zu verteidigen sondern um meine meinung kunnt zu tuen.
ich ich fühle mich hier mit meiner meinung doch eingeschränkt.


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich ich fühle mich hier mit meiner meinung doch eingeschränkt.


Weil du niemanden mit "Hurensohn" beschimpfen darfst?


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

erst regt ihr euch auf das man PC Spieler mit drogensüchtigen oder Kinderpornokonsumenten vergleicht und dann wollt ihr die selben methoden zum import benutzen?


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Folken am 15.09.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, ich weiss was ein zoll ist. ich meine nur, dass es ein polizeistaat geben "würde" wenn ALLES kontrolliert werden würde. habe mich evtl. falsch ausgedrückt. sry   

und ich habe eig. gemeint das IHR deutsche euch sachen von anderen ländern locker bestellen könntet bei so einem verbot, und falls dann die briefpost (spiele passen da eig. locker rein) kontrolliert wird, sag ich dem polizei staat. 

naja... ich denke das gesetz/verbot wird eh nicht durchkommen, von dem her, let's play  

ehm ps: gibts in deutschland sowas wie privatsphäre in sachen post. oder gibts da regelmässige stichproben? omg? nunja war off topic, diskutiert weiter, ich geh jetzt zocken


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

bei lieferungen aus dem ausland gibts die, bei normalen briefen nicht, und da passt kein spiel rein, nennt man Zoll..

den computerspiele aber so garnicht interessieren


----------



## kinggamer (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

"Im übrigen zeigt die Erfahrung, dass die Verbreitung eines Spiels, das verboten ist und damit nicht mehr beworben werden kann, massiv zurückgeht." 

Ich musste doch heftig lachen, wer von euch hat denn noch nie postal 1 oder 2 gespielt?

"Es gibt aber über die gefährliche Wirkung von Killerspielen, gerade auf labile Charaktere, in der Wissenschaft keine ernsthaften Zweifel. Die Amokläufe von Erfurt oder von Emsdetten wurden von Tätern begangen, die intensiv Killerspiele gespielt haben. Nach der übereinstimmenden Erkenntnis amerikanischer und deutscher Wissenschaftler löst dies bei labilen Persönlichkeiten Desensibilisierungsprozesse aus und schränkt die Empathiefähigkeit weit stärker ein als das passive Betrachten eines entsprechend brutalen Films."

Wenn Männer mit schwachen Persönlichkeiten Pornos sehen, fangen sie ja auch nicht einfach in der Öffentlichkeit an zu ejakulieren.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Herrmann am 15.09.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> _Ihre Aussage ist falsch. Die Zahl der Straftaten hat im Jahr 2007 in Bayern insgesamt abgenommen. Der Anteil von Kindern und Jugendlichen als Täter aber auch als Opfer ist in den vergangenen Jahren *kontinuierlich gestiegen *und *stagniert erst seit kurzem*. Dies ist für mich schon *ein deutliches Alarmsignal*._



Also was ist jetzt das Signal. Das es stagniert oder davor mal anstieg? Der Herr Innenminister ist ein typisches Beispiel für einen Politiker, der sich einfach auf seinem Popo wund sitzt und nichts produktives zu tun hat. Da hängt man sich gerne mal an Themen auf die von Jungliberalen in der Mittagspause am Tisch gegenüber lapidar angesprochen werden. "_Oh mit dem Thema kann ich mir ein Orden an die Brust heften, selbst wenn es nach hinten losgeht. So kennt mich bald jeder. Da schlag ich selbst dem Schäuble noch ein Schnäppchen. Hehe_" Verrückte Welt... und die bekommen für den schwachsinn unser schwer verdientes Geld(Steuern)


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kinggamer am 15.09.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> "Im übrigen zeigt die Erfahrung, dass die Verbreitung eines Spiels, das verboten ist und damit nicht mehr beworben werden kann, massiv zurückgeht."
> 
> Ich musste doch heftig lachen, wer von euch hat denn noch nie postal 1 oder 2 gespielt?



sind ja beide nicht beschlagnahmt..


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 15.09.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 15.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe das garantiert nicht auf die beschimpfung gemünzt.
aber du hast wahrscheinlich nur die schnipsel gelesen wo meine schipfwörter drinn vorkommen.

und du hast gerade auch huso geschireben und keinen damit beleidigt oder?
und ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst das diese möchtigern jugendschützer sich hier auf der seite umschaut.

ich sage jetzt wirklich nix mehr dazu und finde mich damit ab das hier die meisten auf scheinheilig machen.


----------



## brandl (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich glaube nicht, dass Menschen, die auf ihren Computern aktiv reihenweise Leute umbringen, die am Boden liegende angeschossene Opfern "regelrecht hinrichten", so dass das Blut spritzt - dass diese Menschen sich durch meine Worte verletzt fühlen können."

Für wen hält sich dieser Mann bitte? Was gibt einem Menschen das Recht so zu Urteilen.
Ich finde man sollte diesen Bayrischen DramaKings dringend mal einen Riegel vorschieben, denn so geht es ganz sicher nicht weiter! Was für ein Glück dass wir nicht alle so sind, denn sonst könnte sich dieser Freund bald auch mit den absurdesten Vorwürfen beschäftigen. Es tut mir leid, aber bei Menschen wie diesen wird mir schlecht!


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

er privat vielleicht nein, aber denkt ihr keiner aus dem seinen amt guckt sich die publikationen durch wo seine interviews veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## PC-FREAK345 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Diese Leute sollte man einfach abwählen! Wenn man in Deutschland alle Spieler zusammentrommel und diese Leute abwähln lässt, müsste das doch was bewirken!


----------



## Rhazzazor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wir müssen die Bundeswehr verbieten! Sie bildet dazu aus Menschen (auf grausame art) umzubringen, und befördert die erfolgreichsten darin auch noch...


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				PC-FREAK345 am 15.09.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Leute sollte man einfach abwählen! Wenn man in Deutschland alle Spieler zusammentrommel und diese Leute abwähln lässt, müsste das doch was bewirken!



ganz davon abgesehen das die meisten noch garnicht im Wahlalter sind betrifft das ganze erstmal bayern und das ist sagen wir mal leicht konservativ..


----------



## Zubunapy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lucdec am 15.09.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen ein paar "labilen Charakteren" kann man doch nicht einfach jedem die Spiele verbieten.


Viel schöner ist die Antwort auf das Alkoholverbot: "Nein." Er konnte es nichtmal begründen!! Wenn man Kidz in nen Laden schickt, damit sie Bier kaufen, bekommen die das auch!! Zigarretten! Kein Problem. Aber DAgegen wird nix getan! Die Abgabe von Erwachsenenwaren an Minderjährige sollte unter Strafe stehen, nicht der Vertrieb selbst.


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 15.09.2008 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab extra den ganzen Thread vor dem Posting gelesen 



> und du hast gerade auch huso geschireben und keinen damit beleidigt oder?
> und ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst das diese möchtigern jugendschützer sich hier auf der seite umschaut.


1. Hab ich damit niemanden beschimpft.
2. Kannst du nicht wissen, wer in dieses Forum reinschaut.
Da der Herr das Interview abgegeben hat, wird er wohl auch schauen, obs wahrheitsgemäss wiedergeben wurde. Und die Kommentare dazu sind für jeden lesbar.


----------



## gamerschwein (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rhazzazor am 15.09.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen die Bundeswehr verbieten! Sie bildet dazu aus Menschen (auf grausame art) umzubringen,


Ich erkenne die Ironie deines Posts hiermit offiziell an  


> und befördert die erfolgreichsten darin auch noch...


Das Beförderungssystem der BW stützt auf Dienstjahre und/oder besondere Qualifikation und nicht auf erfolgreiches Töten von Menschen auf grausame Art und Weise.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> bei lieferungen aus dem ausland gibts die, bei normalen briefen nicht, und da passt kein spiel rein, nennt man Zoll..
> 
> den computerspiele aber so garnicht interessieren



das war ja auch auf das Szenario von verbotenen Computerspielen gemünzt.
Dann wäre das vermutlich schon interessanter.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 15.09.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja ich gebe ungern straftaten zu, aber man kann sich durchaus auch verbotene spiele bestellen , was den zoll NICHT! im geringsten interessiert, das war 2 monate bevor die beschlagnahmung von Wolf3D verjährt ist


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich gebe ungern straftaten zu, aber man kann sich durchaus auch verbotene spiele bestellen , was den zoll NICHT! im geringsten interessiert, das war 2 monate bevor die beschlagnahmung von Wolf3D verjährt ist



Du kannst dir auch Drogen oder sonstwas verbotenes bestellen, der Zoll kann ja nicht alles abfangen.
Aus deinem Einzelbeispiel kann ich zumindest nicht ersehen, dass sowas den Zoll nicht interessiert.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 15.09.2008 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz einfach, der zoll hat das paket geöffnet, reingeguckt zugeklebt und es wurde zugestellt, genau wie bei RTCW US aber die ist ja nicht beschlagnahmt

mit einer ungeprüften DVD hatte ich mal probleme, da musste ich zum Zoll hin, der beamte hat sich auch nur aufgeregt über den scheiss papierkram für 1 DVD die hier auch noch USK16 ist..


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer noch kein repräsentatives beispiel, vor allem da ein erweitertes Verbot diesbezügliche Unklarheiten vermutlich verringern dürfte.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

naja unklar war das sicher nicht, die screenshots auf der packung sprechen eine sehr deuliche sprache, besonders im fall Wolfenstein 3D

Drogen usw erkennt der Zoll, aber Computerspiele machen da doch ziemliche probleme für die, da erkennt man nicht auf den ersten blick ob die illegal sind oder nicht,und ein hund reagiert da auch nicht drauf, durchleuchten bringt nichts, faktisch müsste man also jedes produkt anspielen..


----------



## Alex0815 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 15.09.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 15.09.2008 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja leider hat die Spieleindustrie keine so schön große Lobby wie die anderen genannten.
Stellt euch mal vor es würden in so machen Landtagen etc. Leute sitzen, die nebenbei bei Spieleherstellern/Vertreiber "arbeiten" und da sich bissi was dazu verdienen 
Bzw. sind auch kaum Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr, wenn ein paar Spieleschmieden oder Vertriebe die "Killerspiele" nicht produzieren dürfen.


----------



## Eniman (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ok und ich glaube nicht das du über 18 bist
> du hast gar keine ahnung was die hier alles durchkriegen.
> durch diesen glauben können die uns bevormunden.
> ja der dumme bürger halt. (nicht auf dich gemünzt)
> ...


Da glaubst du leider falsch, ich bin sehr wohl über 18. Ich habe keine Ahnung was die alles durchkriegen? Ach, und du hast natürlich den Durchblick schlechthin.   Wurde denn in den 70ern Rock à la AC/DC verboten, weil Songs wie "Whole Lotta Rosie" oder die berühmt-berüchtigte "If You Want Blood"-Liveversion von "The Jack" nicht gerade jugendfrei waren/sind?

Bzgl. Beleidigung: Das Wort mit dem H und dem Sohn finde ich persönlich als asozialste Beschimpfung, die die deutsche Sprache hergibt. In einem dementsprechenden Milieu wird dieses Wort auch benutzt.


----------



## B44L (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

haha, wie geil mit cyber-cops die verbrecher jagen, die killerspiele spielen!! der hammer, damit noch mehr beamte mit computerkenntnissen eingestellt werden können und andere, die für die sicherheit auf den straßen sorgen müssen, gekündigt werden. 
Denn auch noch ein widerspruch in sich selbst sagen, das labile personen mehr gewalttaten verüben und somit die kriminalität steigt. Doch andererseits meinen, das vorallem jugendliche ausländer und sozial schwache kinder damit betroffen sind gewalt zu steigern... aber ich frage mich wie sozial schwache kinder sich ein pc bzw eine konsole leisten können um das neuste killergame zu spielen, wenn doch statistisch  gesehen jedes 5. kind unter der armutsgrenze lebt..

also wäre ich bayerischer landesbürger, würde ich mir ab jetzt gedanken machen....


----------



## Anthile (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das Problem ist doch, dass Deutschland ein massives Alkoholproblem hat und eben kein Killerspielproblem. Der Haken ist einfach, mit Alkoholprävention kann man halt nicht so gut auf Stimmenfang gehen. Der Genuss von Alkohol geht eben als "kulturspezifisches Verhalten" durch, so übermäßig er auch sein mag. Aber verbieten sollte man weder Computerspiele, noch Hochprozentiges - denn sind nicht immer die verbotenen Früchte die süßesten? Man denke nur an die amerikanische Prohibition, als dann sogar noch mehr getrunken wurde als vorher.
Die Lösung für die Problematik ist so banal, dass man sie kaum auszusprechen vermag: Die Gesellschaft muss einfach mehr Verantwortung übernehmen, sich mehr um die Jugendlichen kümmern. In Zeiten in denen die Gesellschaft immer mehr in einen Manchesterkapitalismus zurückzufallen droht und soziale "Versager" zunehmend diffamiert werden, wo sich ein jeder selbst der nächste zu sein scheint und eine allgemeine moralische Verrohung um sich greift, da braucht man sich, zynisch formuliert, nicht zu wundern wenn einige wenige mit Hass und Wut reagieren. Wenn man sich ein wenig mit den Amokläufen von Emsdetten und Erfurt auseinander setzt, stellt man schnell fest, dass es sich bei beiden Tätern um tief verzweifelte, sozial isolierte Menschen handelte, deren Leben aus den Fugen zu geraten drohte und keine Perspektive für sich sahen.
Das ist einfach ein gesamtgellschaftliches Versagen, daran ist kein Programmierer und kein Grafiker schuld... nun, zumindest nicht mehr als ein jeder von uns auch.


(sorry, wenn der text etwas unrund wirkt, ich hab heute zwischendurch immer mal was dazugeschrieben und editiert...nicht viel zeit heute)


----------



## Rdrk710 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Anthile am 15.09.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die Gesellschaft muss einfach mehr Verantwortung übernehmen, sich mehr um die Jugendlichen kümmern.



Und genau das und nicht mehr glauben die ja zu machen. Wer meint, sie machen das aus reiner Böswilligkeit, soll doch heulen  .

Und solange "Spieler" nur mit mäßigem Niveau (bestenfalls) oder dem, was hier geboten wurde, antworten können, fühlt er sich im Recht und jeder nicht unbedingt betroffene stimmt ihm auch zu...


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Eniman am 15.09.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 15.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und leute die was im kopf haben fühlen sich dadurch nicht beleidigt denn wenn mich jemand als hsohn bezeichnet dann fühle ich mich nicht beleidigt weil das ein allgemeines schimpfwort ist und ich weiss das der jenige mich nur verbal verletzen will.

du kannst mich als hsohn als hundemischling (hoffe du weisst was ich meine) und sonst was beschimpfen denn wenn mich jemand so nennt dann antworte ich trotzig mit woher kennst du meine mutter das wusste ich noch nicht . deswegen finde ich kinderschänder millionen mal schlimmer als ein hsohn zu sein.

und wenn du lieber als kinderschänder betitelt werden willst ja bitte lass dir das von diesen nazi gefallen denn das ist nicht mein problem.

denn es gibt wirklich menschen dessen mutter eine prostituirte ist und findest du das diese menschen schlimmer sind als kinderschänder.

noch nidrigereres niveau als kinderschänder gibt es meiner meinung nach nicht und wenn du das nicht kapierst dann tuest du mir leid.

ist nicht noch einer der meinug das die beschimpfung kinderschänder schlimmer als hsohn.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 15.09.2008 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

1)
@baiR: Hurensohn: Ja, das ist natürlich ansich nicht schön sowas in einem ernsten Thema, über einen Politiker zu sagen, der im schönen Deutsch umsich wirft aber.

DU hast vollkommen recht! Er ist einer! Alle die meinen Du solltest deine Zunge hüten, tun einfach nur scheinheilig. Jeder würde sich doch nur zu gerne diesen Kerl vorknöpfen. Auch ich, und das als harmlosester Mensch den man sich vorstellen kann. Nicht mit Gewalt drohen, aber mit WORTEN.


2) Frage, was mit Alkoholverbot ist, antwortet der ......mit "Nein". Wo zur Hölle ist die Begründung? Das macht mich rasig! Könnte ausflippen! 

Er es steht wirklich 1:0 für ihn. Weil er einfach seine perfiden Antworten gibt, und man keine GEGENFRAGEN gestellt hat, bzw stellen könnte. 


Endlich ein magazin was sich aktiv an dem ganzen killerspielemist  beteiligt, doch das Interview ging wirklich in die Hose. Er konnte sagen was er will, ohne dass sich PCG wehren konnte.


Einzige Gamestar, hatte sich mal auf einer Konferenz auf die  ganzen Spieleverderber eingelassen.


Ich plädiere für Alkoholverbote. Wieder jugendlich gesehen, die sturzbesoffen vor der Disko hangen....Ah wie gerne würde ich diesen Kerl unter vier Augen sprechen. Würde dafür wirklich soger etwas bezahlen! Das solte dann aber and ie Öffentlichkeit!


gruß
jan


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

als wenn man mit beleidigungen irgendwas erreicht

und ehrlich gesagt an seiner stelle würd ich mich nicht mit leuten unterhalten wollen die mit schimpfwörtern um sich werfen, das sind nämlich meist ganz arme würstchen die keine arumentation führen können


----------



## Athrun (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich fordere kein Verbot von Erwachsenenspielen sondern von gewaltverheerlichenden Killerspoielen" Ahja. Sex, Rassissmus, Diskriminierung, vulgäre Sprache usw. ist erlaubt. aber wehe es spritzt Blut. Dann wirds ein Killerspiel. Oder wie muß ich das verstehen?

Noch was: wenn Killerspiele mit Kinderpornographie gleichgesetzt sind, dann dürfte es nur Geldstrafen oder Freisprüche für den Besitz von Killerspielen geben. Das ist kein Witz, wer im Besitz von Kinderpornographie ist, der hat höchstens mit einer Geldstrafe zu rechnen. Beispiel gefällig? Im Besitz eines Pfarrers wurde kinderpronographisches Material gefunden. Was passiert? Der wird freigesprochen, weil er das ja nur für den "persönlichen Gebrauch" hatte und nicht weitergereicht hat! In was für nem kranken Land leben wir eigentlich??? Da redet einer davon, Erwachsene zu bevormunden aber unsere Kinder werden überhaupt nicht geschützt!


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JapanPowerUSA83 am 15.09.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 1)
> @baiR: Hurensohn: Ja, das ist natürlich ansich nicht schön sowas in einem ernsten Thema, über einen Politiker zu sagen, der im schönen Deutsch umsich wirft aber.
> 
> DU hast vollkommen recht! Er ist einer! Alle die meinen Du solltest deine Zunge hüten, tun einfach nur scheinheilig. Jeder würde sich doch nur zu gerne diesen Kerl vorknöpfen. Auch ich, und das als harmlosester Mensch den man sich vorstellen kann. Nicht mit Gewalt drohen, aber mit WORTEN.



Also ich würde ihn mir nicht gerne vorknöpfen.
Und wir tun auch nicht scheinheilig, wir wollen nur, dass gewisse Umgangsformen in diesem Forum beachtet werden.
Geschieht das nicht, macht Computec, vertreten durch Redakteure oder Moderatoren, in der Regel von seinem Hausrecht Gebrauch.
Also bitte, Schluss jetzt mit dem "Sohn einer Dame des ältesten gewerbes der Welt" Gerede.
Vielen dank


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Athrun am 15.09.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich fordere kein Verbot von Erwachsenenspielen sondern von gewaltverheerlichenden Killerspoielen" Ahja. Sex, Rassissmus, Diskriminierung, vulgäre Sprache usw. ist erlaubt. aber wehe es spritzt Blut. Dann wirds ein Killerspiel. Oder wie muß ich das verstehen?
> 
> Noch was: wenn Killerspiele mit Kinderpornographie gleichgesetzt sind, dann dürfte es nur Geldstrafen oder Freisprüche für den Besitz von Killerspielen geben. Das ist kein Witz, wer im Besitz von Kinderpornographie ist, der hat höchstens mit einer Geldstrafe zu rechnen. Beispiel gefällig? Im Besitz eines Pfarrers wurde kinderpronographisches Material gefunden. Was passiert? Der wird freigesprochen, weil er das ja nur für den "persönlichen Gebrauch" hatte und nicht weitergereicht hat! In was für nem kranken Land leben wir eigentlich??? Da redet einer davon, Erwachsene zu bevormunden aber unsere Kinder werden überhaupt nicht geschützt!




Auch DU hast vollkommen Recht! Du hast dermaßen Recht dass ich Tränen in die Augen bekomme, dass dieser Abschaumd as wohl niemals zulesen bekommt. Es muss doch junge Politiker geben, die so über Spiele denken wie wir! Ah wie gerne würde ich diesem Pack irgend was ins Gesicht sagen was die rasend macht, genau wie das Gesülze von denen mich zum Wahnsinntreibt. Nicht gerade schön die ganze Debate.


Ich frage mich nur, ob in anderen politischen Dingen diese Leutchen genau soviel Ahnung haben!


gruß
jan


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 15.09.2008 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> JapanPowerUSA83 am 15.09.2008 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast doch recht. Die nehmen schlechten Umgangston sofrt als vorwand für "typishc diese Spieler" Darum sollte man Niveau an den Tag legen. JEder weiß was Du damit meinst. Es geht nur darum, dass man quasi machtlos ist. Die sitzen einfach am längeren Hebel, und wir müssen nur abwarten, was passiert. Und DAS macht den user baiR sauer, und Euch auch, nur spricht Ihr es nicht aus, was ich gut heiße!


gruß
Jan


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Athrun am 15.09.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich fordere kein Verbot von Erwachsenenspielen sondern von gewaltverheerlichenden Killerspoielen" Ahja. Sex, Rassissmus, Diskriminierung, vulgäre Sprache usw. ist erlaubt. aber wehe es spritzt Blut. Dann wirds ein Killerspiel. Oder wie muß ich das verstehen?



Dieser Schluss ist nun wirklich vollkommen unlogisch, nur weil er auf ein kritierium eingeht, heißt das doch nicht, dass er andere Dinge (die teilweise eh schon verboten sind) erlauben will oder gut findet.
Manchmal frage ich mich ob bei diesem Thema bei einigen einfach nur Reflexe aktiviert werden.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

diesen reflex gibts schon seit jahren, wir hatten diese diskussion 1993 schonmal, dann als es den amoklauf in erfurt gab, und jetzt halt wieder

ist wie schlaghosen, der trend kommt öfter als einem lieb ist


----------



## stefan8472 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Netter Versuch, aber ich tendiere leider in die Richtung derer, die das als Eigentor sehen. Das Problem ist, dass er sehr sachlich und mehr oder weniger informiert wirkt, aber seine Antworten viel Angriffsmöglichkeiten offen lassen. Im Prinzip hat "unsere" Seite nichts gewonnen und ihm nur eine Plattform geboten. Wir wissen auch nicht viel, dass wir vorher schon nicht wussten.

Wenigstens sollte die PC Games eine Art Gegendarstellung veröffentlichen und die Argumente etwas zerpflücken. 
Da gibt es wirklich mehr also genug Ansatzpunkte. z.B. dass eben die Studien sehr widersprüchlich sind, und er nur selektiv welche herauspickt. Dass die Jugendkriminalität weltweit gesehen eben nicht steigt. Dass die die Amokläufer in Deutschland nicht so viel Computer gespielt haben wie in den Medien dargestellt. Dass Filme zwar genauso zensiert werden wie Spiele, für letzere aber strengere Standards gelten. Dass es in anderen Ländern ein paar Politiker gibt, die strengere Gesetze wollen stimmt, aber das wird niemals passieren (selbst in GB wurde z.B. die Freigabeverweigerung für Manhunt 2 vor Gericht aufgehoben). Dass deutsche Freigaben nicht die strengsten sind kann man ebenfalls leicht wiederlegen; Großbritannien kennt zwar die Freigabe-Verweigerung aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen (in 20 Jahren). §131 wurde in der Tat nochmal verschärft um noch einfach gegen Spiele vorgehen zu können.

Oder das immer wiederkehrende Argument, dass es die Existenz von ein paar "debile" Personen rechtfertigt die Freiheiten von Millionen von Menschen einzuschränken. Noch nie etwas von Verhältnismäßigkeit gehört? (in anderen Ländern ist das eine elementare Notwendigkeit bei Einschränkungen von Persönlichkeitsrechten). Auch wenn es mittlerweile ein abgedroschenes Klischee ist: mit der gleichen Begründung müsste man Alkohol und Zigaretten verbieten. Nur weil "ein paar" Leute süchtig werden, kann man nicht allen das Bier verbieten.

Letztendlich "behauptet" er unbewiesene Dinge. Das ist schön und gut, darf aber nicht die Grundlage von Gesetzen sein. Dass muss man ihm auch so offen sagen.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stefan8472 am 15.09.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Versuch, aber ich tendiere leider in die Richtung derer, die das als Eigentor sehen. Das Problem ist, dass er sehr sachlich und mehr oder weniger informiert wirkt, aber seine Antworten viel Angriffsmöglichkeiten offen lassen. Im Prinzip hat "unsere" Seite nichts gewonnen und ihm nur eine Plattform geboten. Wir wissen auch nicht viel, dass wir vorher schon nicht wussten.
> 
> Wenigstens sollte die PC Games eine Art Gegendarstellung veröffentlichen und die Argumente etwas zerpflücken.
> Da gibt es wirklich mehr also genug Ansatzpunkte. z.B. dass eben die Studien sehr widersprüchlich sind, und er nur selektiv welche herauspickt. Dass die Jugendkriminalität weltweit gesehen eben nicht steigt. Dass die die Amokläufer in Deutschland nicht so viel Computer gespielt haben wie in den Medien dargestellt. Dass Filme zwar genauso zensiert werden wie Spiele, für letzere aber strengere Standards gelten. Dass es in anderen Ländern ein paar Politiker gibt, die strengere Gesetze wollen stimmt, aber das wird niemals passieren (selbst in GB wurde z.B. die Freigabeverweigerung für Manhunt 2 vor Gericht aufgehoben). Dass deutsche Freigaben nicht die strengsten sind kann man ebenfalls leicht wiederlegen; Großbritannien kennt zwar die Freigabe-Verweigerung aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen (in 20 Jahren). §131 wurde in der Tat nochmal verschärft um noch einfach gegen Spiele vorgehen zu können.
> ...




Super Beitrag Stefan. Solche Leute wie Dich, solle man öffentlich zu Wort kommen lassen. Das Gesicht der Politiker würde ich wirklich zu gerne sehen, wie Du sie in gewandter Form blosstellst. Klasse Post!


gruß
Jan


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stefan8472 am 15.09.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Jugendkriminalität weltweit gesehen eben nicht steigt.



Was hat denn weltweite Jugendkriminalität damit zu tun?


----------



## Anthile (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier fast alle total am Thema vorbeikritzeln...  :-o


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stefan8472 am 15.09.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> . Dass Filme zwar genauso zensiert werden wie Spiele, für letzere aber strengere Standards gelten.




Filme und Spielfirmen schneiden freiwillig um einem hohen rating bzw einer indizierung zu entgehen


eine "cut" version verkauft sich mehr als eine indizierte, bzw ne 16er mehr als eine ohne freigabe


----------



## Ajur (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich muss sagen das Interview ist totaler Rotz und ganz mies geführt. Der Redi der PCGames lässt sich ja total vorführen anstatt mal bei den Antworten mal nachzuhaken Grund genug ist ja gegeben.


----------



## Occulator (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Gibt es irgendeinen "Leitfaden für bayrische Innenminister" ? irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl immer wieder den gleichen unbegründeten Schwachsinn von dieser doch extrem kleinen Berufsgruppe zu hören.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

das war kein 1:1 interview, sondern die fragen wurden dahingemailt, faxt, was auch immer

und die antwort kam auf dem selben weg


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ajur am 15.09.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss sagen das Interview ist totaler Rotz und ganz mies geführt. Der Redi der PCGames lässt sich ja total vorführen anstatt mal bei den Antworten mal nachzuhaken Grund genug ist ja gegeben.




Hättest Du von  Anfang an alle Beiträge gelesen, hättest Du sehen müssen, dass das kein Live-Interview ist. Der MEnsch hat die Fragen schriftlich beantwortet!

Aber ok, soviele BEiträge lesen ist schon etwas krass, wobei auch zugleich sehr interessant.

gruß
Jan


----------



## stefan8472 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JapanPowerUSA83 am 15.09.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich immer wieder wundert, sind die Denkweisen der Nationen. ZB die USA.
> 
> Dort sind wiederum Brüste verboten. Schaut man sich eine der zahlreichen MTV-Sendungen an, werden soger Stinkefinger verschleiert gezeigt. Wieso? Wieso kann man hier zu jeder Tageszeit Titten im TV sehen? Jeden Tag gibt es für jeder Mann  auf der Bild-Titelseite Möpse zu sehen? Ich zb finde, das muss incht sein. Bin aber nicht verklemmt oder sowas. Meine halt nur, dass das vllt nicht gut für die Entwicklung sein könnte. Ich bin mit meinen 25 zwar noch Jungfrau, aber das hat nix damit zu tun.



Die USA sind gleichzeitig ein schlechtes und sehr interessantes Beispiel für Medienzensur. Und es ist ein Beispiel bei dem man sieht, dass die meisten Leute in Deutschland Null Ahnung darüber und nur Vorurteile haben.

Was vielen Leuten hier nicht klar ist, ist dass die TV-Zensur in den USA nur für den Rundfunk gilt. Und damit sind wirklich nur terrestrisch empfangbare Sender gemeint. Das sind hauptsächlich die großen Networks ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS und das kleine CW (ehemals UPN/WB). Die FCC - die eigentlich die Rundfunkfrequenzen verwaltet, aber auch für die "decency standards" zuständig ist - hat keinerlei Befugnisse über das Kabelfernsehen. Und dessen Bedeutung ist den letzten 15-20 Jahren extrem gestiegen. Die frei empfangbaren Kabelsender halten sich zwar meistens von selbst an FCC-ähnliche Standards, da sie werbe-finanziert sind, aber die PayTV-Sender scheren sich einen Dreck darum.
Schau mal Serien von HBO, FX oder Showtime. Da gibt es sehr, sehr expliziten Sex, deutlich mehr Gewalt und zum Teil extrem viele Schimpfwörter. Dinge wie "The Sopranos", "The Wire", "Carnivale", "Deadwood", "The Tudors", "The L-Word", "Weeds" oder "The Shield" um nur ein paar zu nennen. Mal abgesehen vom Sex wird dass dann hier zum Teil entschärft und die Schimpfworte, gerade das sehr vielseitige "fuck", lassen sich sowieso oft nicht vernünftig übersetzen.

Oder der Nipplegate Skandal... den meisten Amerikanern ist das Theater darum auch peinlich. Die Sender haben übrigens gegen die Strafen geklagt und kürzlich recht bekommen. Sie können nicht für unvorhergesehen Vorfälle bei Live-Sendungen verantwortlich sein.

Was Computerspiele betrifft, gab es bisher etwa ein halbes Dutzend Versuche der Bundesstaaten, bei denen es lediglich darum ging die Altersempfehlungen verbindlich zu machen. Die sind alle kurze Zeit später vor Gericht für verfassungswidrig befunden worden, da es dort sehr hohe Hürden für die Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit gibt (u.a. Verhältnismäßigkeit, erwiesener Nutzen und ein sehr eng gefasstes Gesetz - also keine Gummiparagraphen wie hier).  Mindestens genauso viele Initiativen sind in Parlamentsausschüssen gescheitert, weil man vorher schon gesehen hat, dass man damit nicht durchbekommen wird.
Die ganzen Kennzeichnungen der ESRB oder MPAA sind dort wirklich nur _Empfehlungen_, aber die Industrie versucht sie auch durchzusetzen um sich damit die Regierung vom Leib zu halten.

Die Bundesregierung hat generell fast keine Befugnisse die Meinungsfreiheit einzuschränken. Die Autorität der FCC ist daher etwas nebulös. Es natürlich Regelungen nach denen "obscenity" nicht durch das First Amendment geschützt ist, und das ist in der Tat die Grundlage weshalb Sex und Flüche so streng gesehen werden, aber die Meinungen darüber ändern sich auch. So hat es bisher etwa alle 20 Jahre ein Grundsatzurteil gegeben, dass den veränderten gesellschaftlichen Bedingungen Rechnung getragen hat. Heute stößt die Willkür der FCC den Sendern sauer auf, und auch die letzten Gerichtsentscheidungen haben das Verhalten der FCC indirekt etwas kritisiert.
Abgesehen davon, braucht man sich in Amerika wie gesagt nur Pay TV zuzulegen und schon hat man so viel Sex, Gewalt und Sprache wie man will.


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JapanPowerUSA83 am 15.09.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2008 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja in gewisser weise hast du recht aber ich glaube nicht auch wenn wir hier normal sprechen das das was an der lage ändern könnte.
denn ich dachte mir als ich das geschrieben habe, das dies ein unabhängiges forum sei und jeder seine meinnug sagen kann.

ich weiss die beschimpfung war nicht gut

aber du redest jettzt auch nicht mit der politik sondern das ist ein forum zitat von pc games:


> Jetzt ist Ihre *Meinung* gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber *diskutieren*.



also tut bitte nicht so als wäre das hier eine debatte.
traurig aber war 
das forum würde die kritiker nicht im geringsten interessieren wenn nichts negatives drinnen stehen würde.

schreib eure meinung (natürlich ohne schimpfwörter) denn ihr könnt eh nix gegen die machen, nur wenn ihr wählen geht denn die haben ihre meinung und wir haben unsere meinung und wir können denen nicht unsere meinung aufzwingen.


----------



## stefan8472 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Filme und Spielfirmen schneiden freiwillig um einem hohen rating bzw einer indizierung zu entgehen
> 
> eine "cut" version verkauft sich mehr als eine indizierte, bzw ne 16er mehr als eine ohne freigabe


Na und? Es sind trotzdem nicht die gleichen Standards. 

Das meiste was früher quer durch indiziert wurde ist in Filmen ab 16 und vor allem ab 18 völlig normal. 
Und heutzutage, da USK Freigaben verbindlich sind, verweigert man öfters mal die Freigabe. Auch da gibt es Fälle (nicht alle, aber manche), bei denen ein Spiel nicht gewalthaltiger als ein brutaler Action- oder Horrorfilm aber 18 ist, der aber eine Freigabe bekommen hat (wenn auch u.U. geschnitten).


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

die freigabe wird nicht öfters verweigert als früher..das kommt vielleicht bei 5 spielen im jahr vor, GoW war soeines

Filme und Spiele sind zudem 2 völlig unterschiedliche dinge..


man kann übrigens auch spiele ohne USK freigabe veröffentlichen, ist ja nicht so das das verboten wär


----------



## stefan8472 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 15.09.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat denn weltweite Jugendkriminalität damit zu tun?


Man kann nicht die bayrischen Kriminalitäts-Statistiken hernehmen und daraus die Notwendigkeit für ein wie auch immer geartetes Verbot für ganz Deutschland ableiten. Oder gar ganz Europa wie es da anscheinend gewünscht wird.

Aber es geht dabei auch um den Vergleich mit liberaleren Ländern. Darauf zielte ja die Frage ab, warum Deutsche im Vergleich zu anderen Staaten anscheinen besonders schutzbedürftig sind.
Wenn man mal die Statistiken von Deutschland mit denen anderer Länder vergleicht, wird man wahrscheinlich ungefähr das gleiche sehen. Auch wenn die Kriminalität ansteigt, haben alle Länder in West-Europa mehr oder weniger die gleichen Probleme (wenn man mal von speziellen Ausprägungen wie in Großbritannien und Frankreich absieht). Trotz der unterschiedlichen Regelungen zur Medienzensur. Auf die Kriminalität  wird auch eine weite Verschärfung keinen Effekt haben. Das hat ganz andere und viel komplexere Gründe. Ein Blick über den Tellerrand wäre da schon hilfreich. 
Nach der Logik mancher Politiker, müsste die Kriminalität da ja messbar höher sein, da es dort Dinge frei zu kaufen gibt, die hier schon eingeschränkt, bzw. verboten sind.


Natürlich gibt es in anderen Ländern auch Leute, die mit genau der gleichen Begründung einen schärferen Jugendschutz wollen und manche den "Schund" auch generell los haben wollen. Da die aber im Vergleich zu Deutschland mehr oder weniger liberalere Regelungen haben, geht es da realistischerweise eher um eine deutlichere Durchsetzung der Freigaben oder strengere Kriterien was man ab 18 freigibt.


----------



## BilliWillis (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Killerspiele Killerspiele ich höre immer nur diesen schwammigen Begriff Killerspiele. Der Pate (Don Edition ist also jetzt ein Killerspiel? WOW! Jetzt haben wir schon mal definitiv einen Titel aus dem Politikerkauderwelsch rausgefunden


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stefan8472 am 15.09.2008 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bundesregierung hat generell fast keine Befugnisse die Meinungsfreiheit einzuschränken. Die Autorität der FCC ist daher etwas nebulös. Es natürlich Regelungen nach denen "obscenity" nicht durch das First Amendment geschützt ist, und das ist in der Tat die Grundlage weshalb Sex und Flüche so streng gesehen werden, aber die Meinungen darüber ändern sich auch.








Kannst Du bitte mal den Satz mit der "Obscenity" nochmals erläutern? Deine intelligente Schreibweise ist doch etwsa anstrengend für ein Spatzenhirn wie das Meine.


----------



## ekky (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Mal ne ernste frage:
Es gibt doch das Anti Diskriminierungsgesetz.
Müßte das Thema nicht langsam eigentlich auch unter dieses Gesetz fallen? 
Ich meiner hier werden mittlerweile millionen von spielern diskriminiert und als potenzielle mörder abgestempelt.


----------



## Eniman (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> und leute die was im kopf haben fühlen sich dadurch nicht beleidigt denn wenn mich jemand als hsohn bezeichnet dann fühle ich mich nicht beleidigt weil das ein allgemeines schimpfwort ist und ich weiss das der jenige mich nur verbal verletzen will.


Leute, die etwas im Kopf haben? Leute, die etwas im Kopf haben, werfen sich nicht so etwas gegeneinander an den Kopf. Stichwort: Milieu.

Abgesehen davon finde ich es ziemlich kindisch einem wildfremden Mann einfach dieses Wort an den Kopf zu werfen. Soetwas nenne ich asozial, oder besser, da ich dich nicht kenne: asozial veranlagt.

Schluss mit dem Thema. Punkt.

///

Ein Verbot wird nicht kommen. Viel Luft um nichts.


----------



## baiR (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Eniman am 15.09.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 15.09.2008 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe nur dieses wort benutzt weil er uns ja als kinderschänder abstempelt und sagt das wir das einstecken müssten und damit meinte ich einfach das er dieses schimpfwort auch einstecken müsste wenn er andere auf aller übelster weise beschimpft.

und dieses schimpfwort ist nicht annähernd so schlimm wie kinderschänder.
denn dieses wort nehme ich nicht in den mund.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

mich hat er nicht so bezeichnet, denn ich spiele keine killerspiele

ich kenn nicht mal die defintition dafür..


----------



## FragZShoX (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Mich würde das kein stück kratzen wenn die Killerspiele in deutschland verbieten würden, ganz erlich -.-  Ich steh sowieso mehr auf english-sprachige games, also würde ich mir die spiele aus dem ausland beschaffen. 
Also macht ruhig was ihr wollt^^


----------



## Eideckse (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

jetzt mal erlich so langsam wird das Thema langweilig überall wird nur noch über das Thema geredet und was bring den das nix......


----------



## CHMB (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Meine Güte, macht doch mal mehr journalistische Nachforschung................
Der hat euch ja regelrecht eure Fragen um die Ohren gehauen. Dass ihr nicht mal nachhakt ist noch peinlicher...

Kein Wunder warum solche Typen sich uns als Opfer aussuchen, weil wir uns nicht mal richtig verteidigen können...


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Anthile am 15.09.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier fast alle total am Thema vorbeikritzeln...  :-o



Nein kein bisschen. Ich finde es interresant wie einen Community über solch ein Thema diskutiert. 
Es wäre sehr schön, wenn Joachim Herrmann sich diese Diskussion durchlesen würde und sich unseren Fragen direkt stellen würde.


----------



## AMDSpider (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

"Wenn sie (Computerspieler) virtuelle Grausamkeiten verüben, müssen sie schon auch meine Argumente aushalten."

Das Problem ist nicht, dass man seine Argumente "aushalten" muss, sondern das Problem ist dass dieser Wichtigtuer an den Hebeln der Macht sitzt und tun und lassen kann, was immer er will. 

Muss man als Gamer sein Geschwafel, und seine >>och jetzt verbieten wir halt mal eben schnell Computerspielen in Deutschland<< Mentalität also wirklich aushalten, oder sollte man nicht doch lieber mit dementsprechende Wahlergebnissen zeigen, was man von diesen weltfremden Wichtigtuern hält?


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				CHMB am 15.09.2008 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, macht doch mal mehr journalistische Nachforschung................
> Der hat euch ja regelrecht eure Fragen um die Ohren gehauen. Dass ihr nicht mal nachhakt ist noch peinlicher...
> 
> Kein Wunder warum solche Typen sich uns als Opfer aussuchen, weil wir uns nicht mal richtig verteidigen können...



Das war, wie bereits häufiger erwähnt, ein schriftliches Interview. Die haben die fragen hingeschickt und er hat seine Antworten zurückgeschickt.
Deinen Eindruck habe ich aber auch.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ja3germe1ster am 15.09.2008 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre sehr schön, wenn Joachim Herrmann sich diese Diskussion durchlesen würde und sich unseren Fragen direkt stellen würde.



Ich glaube soviele Moderatoren kann  Computec nicht aufbieten, um das zu "filtern" was minimal notwendig wäre.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				AMDSpider am 15.09.2008 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nicht, dass man seine Argumente "aushalten" muss, sondern das Problem ist dass dieser Wichtigtuer an den Hebeln der Macht sitzt und tun und lassen kann, was immer er will.



zum glück wurde die diktatur 1945 abgeschaft, jedenfalls hier


----------



## oceano (16. September 2008)

*AW:*

Die Fragen waren eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, aber mit einem schriftl. Interview spielt man doch jedem Politiker in die Hände. Ein persönliches Interview - am besten im Michel Friedman-Style - wäre sicherlich ertragreicher gewesen


----------



## stefan8472 (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JapanPowerUSA83 am 15.09.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> stefan8472 am 15.09.2008 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loki2643 (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.09.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> zum glück wurde die diktatur 1945 abgeschaft, jedenfalls hier



zumindest offiziell...


----------



## driftwood1973 (16. September 2008)

*AW:*

Der hat doch eine  Schraube locker.
Offensichtlich hat er keine Ahnung wovon er redet.
Es ist für diese korrupten und ahlglatten "demokraten" ein Leichtes in diesem "intoleranten" Klima gegenüber "gamern", diese für den Wahlkampf zu kriminalisieren.
Der Kerl schaut sich wahrscheinlich heimlich Tierpornos mit Bär Bruno in der Hauptrolle auf seinem PC an und vergleicht uns im gleichen Atemzug mit Pedophilen....
Den Wichser habe ich gefressen. Wo ist die RAF wenn man sie braucht???


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW:*

gehts noch?..


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (16. September 2008)

*AW:*

Oh man, das ganze ist zu herrlich! Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor grinsen^^
Besonders Frage 3 "Sie sind ausgewiesener Experte auf diesem Gebiet - können Sie uns helfen?" gefällt mir.
Dass schon wieder cs ausgebuddelt wird finde ich einfach nur lächerlich. damals son theater darum, jetzt wieder... muss ja nicht... fangt doch mal mit den rambo-filmen an... oder Boxen in der ARD. DA bekommt jemand punkte für extra-brutales verunstalten..
Dieser HerrHerrMann (gehts männlicher?xD) hat doch den schuss echt noch nicht gehört.
Heil CSU Heil Atomkraftwerke Heil Bayern...
...nee, nicht mein ding, sry


----------



## Hasamoto (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				blaCk-SourCe am 16.09.2008 04:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, das ganze ist zu herrlich! Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor grinsen^^
> Besonders Frage 3 "Sie sind ausgewiesener Experte auf diesem Gebiet - können Sie uns helfen?" gefällt mir.
> Dass schon wieder cs ausgebuddelt wird finde ich einfach nur lächerlich. damals son theater darum, jetzt wieder... muss ja nicht... fangt doch mal mit den rambo-filmen an... oder Boxen in der ARD. DA bekommt jemand punkte für extra-brutales verunstalten..
> Dieser HerrHerrMann (gehts männlicher?xD) hat doch den schuss echt noch nicht gehört.
> ...



Ich kann nur sagen das meine Hitman DVD noch nie einen Menschen angefallen hat 
Vieleicht sollte ich sie mal anstupsen und schauen ob sie sich doch noch rühren will

Ganz im gegensatz zu Autos
Da sind schon tausende durch umgekommen 

Oder Alkohol
Wieviele haben vor Gericht schon ausgesagt  ( ich tat es weil ich betrunken war )

Wir sollten eine Politiker Kasse einführen
Jeder politiker der Schwachsin redet muss 50 Euro in die Kasse zahlen

Dann währe unser haushaltsdeviziet schon längst behoben und unser Statt hätte wieder Geld


----------



## Fuffy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

[ironiemodus an]Ich find den Mann klasse! Der hat so gute Ideen!
Als nächstes kommt er noch darauf ein Kampf gegen Wasser zu führen weil da Menschen ertrinken *harhar*[ironiemodus aus]


----------



## Hasamoto (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Fuffy am 16.09.2008 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [ironiemodus an]Ich find den Mann klasse! Der hat so gute Ideen!
> Als nächstes kommt er noch darauf ein Kampf gegen Wasser zu führen weil da Menschen ertrinken *harhar*[ironiemodus aus]



Das geht nicht( ironie an )
Wasser ist bestandteil von Bier (ironie aus )


----------



## Paulgilbert (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Mein Lob an den Minister, obwohl es zu milde ist, schriftlich ohne Zeitnot reagieren zu müssen. Andernfalls hätte er sich auch nie zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Die Killerspiel-Kampagne gibt der CSU Profil. In Bayern leben mehr konservative Menschen aus gutbürgerlichem Milieu als Spieler. Auch wenn Zocker und Zockerinnen als Minorität das Zünglein an der Waage darzustellen scheinen: Traditionelle Menschen der älteren Generation, denen ihre gewohnte Sicherheit mehr wert ist als ein freier, emanzipierter Zugang zu unheimlichen neuen Medien sind die Bleigewichte in der Waagschale der Wählerstimmen.


Die CSU fühlt sich in ihrem Treiben folglich stärker an die  Rationalität der Wählerstimme gebunden als ihre Maßnahmen in eine saubere Logik einzubetten. Einfach: Die CSU denkt, ein Killerspielverbot bringt eine positive Stimmenbilanz - und damit behält behält sie Recht. Denn, die Mehrheit der Wähler (Nichtspieler) sehen keinen Unterschied in GTA4, Manhunt, Der Pate, et cetera. Für sie ist entscheidend, dass es solche gewaltverherrlichenden Spiele zu kaufen gibt und dass Gewalt unter Jugendlichen zu steigen scheint. Diese Methode macht in der Politik Schule: Ein Bild aus feinen Zwischentönen, wird in ein Schwarzweißbild heruntergebrochen. Komplexe Zusammenhänge werden linearisiert und damit für die schlecht informierten Wähler nachvollziehbar.

Ein Beispiel ist die Unart, nur die Befunde von wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten herauszupicken, die eigene Interessen zu unterstützen im Stande sind.
Tatsache ist, dass reliable Studien (Klimmt, Hartmann) einen signifikanten Zusammenhang zwischen Spielkonsum und Aggressionspotential entdeckt haben. Signifikant heißt in den meisten Fällen, dass nicht mehr als 30% der gemessenen Aggression von dem gemessenen Gewaltspielkonsum erklärt werden. „Erklärt werden“ heißt wiederrum, dass es ein Zusammenhang zwischen beiden Größen gibt. In welcher Richtung dieser wirkt - ob als Ursache, Wirkung oder beides ist ungeklärt.

Hier bedarf es eben äußerster Achtsamkeit, die Daten nicht von eigenen Werten und Interessen gefärbt, fehl zu interpretieren. Daran ist politischen Institutionen natürlich nichts gelegen.

PS: Wer Interesse an dem Forschungspapier zu Gewalt und Videospiele hat, möge mich anschreiben.


----------



## Hamil (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Wurde das Interview schriftlich geführt oder warum findet man keine kritische Nachfrage?

Ich persönlich würde mich ja mal interessieren was der Herr hierzu sagen würde: "Ich behaupte jedoch, dass virtuelle Vorbilder wie Killerspiele einen Anteil an diesem Phänomen haben, zumindest dann, wenn bei den Tätern sonstige stabilisierende Faktoren fehlen."

Was genau meint der Herr mit sonstigen stabilisierenden Faktoren? Sind damit etwa z.T. desaströse familiäre Situationen gemeint? Kinderarmut? Das fehlen jeglicher Chancengleicheit für Kinder aus sozial benachteiligten Schichten? Aber SOWAS ist natürlich nicht so wichtig. Stattdessen nehmen wir uns lieber den angeblichen Auslöser bei fehlenden  "sonstige[n] stabilisierende[n] Faktoren" vor. Das ist ja auch viel medienwirksamer. Sind ja auch bald wahlen... Ich könnt kotzen!


----------



## Trespin (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Die ganze Debatte mit dem Herrn ist sinnlos, in seiner ersten Stellungnahme zeigt er bereits, dass er nicht zu den Leuten gehört die verstehen worum es sich hier handelt, ich zitiere:
"Im Unterschied zu vielen normalen Computerspielen haben Killerspiele menschenverachtende Gewalt zum Gegenstand. Der Spieler bringt virtuell, aber aktiv andere Menschen auf teilweise bestialische Art und Weise um. Deshalb bin ich für ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot solcher Spiele."

Hier werden keine Menschen umgebracht, hier werden Pixel neu angeordnet. Die Sichtweise des Herren ist dermaßen verblendet, dass ich bereits nach der ersten Frage keine Lust mehr hatte mir den unqualifizierten Rest seiner Aussagen durchzulesen. Ich habe es trotzdem getan und muss sagen von seinen 12 Antworten sind die meisten von unverständnis, unwissenheit und zweifelhaften Aussagen gekennzeichnet. Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass jemand der keine Ahnung hat und wahrscheinlich nicht länger als 10 Minuten in seinem Leben so ein Spiel betrachtet, geschweige denn gespielt hat sich so aus dem Fenster lehnt und auch noch über eine Gemeinschaft richtet die mehr Anhänger hat als die gesamte CSU/CDU deutschlandweit. Ich bin für einen besseren Jugendschutz, definitiv, aber nicht für ein Verbot. Es wäre besser, wenn sich die Herren der Aufklärung über dieses Thema und der Verbesserung der Bildungsszustände und Familiensituationen in Deutschland verschreiben würden. Denn eines ist klar, Mürder, Gewalttäter, Psychopathen und Kriminelle aller Art werden nicht am Computer geboren. Man benötigt Führungsleute die nicht nur bis zum nächsten Baum schauen, sondern bis über den Rand des Horizontes hinaus. Die Leute wollen nichts anderes als bei den älterne und ebenfalls unwissenden in der Bevölkerung Stimmen sammeln, da diese durch das Mediengehetze und der vollkommen falschen Darstellung von Computerspielen verängstigt sind, wie sollen die armen Lämmer es auch besser wissen???


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 16.09.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fragen waren eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, aber mit einem schriftl. Interview spielt man doch jedem Politiker in die Hände. Ein persönliches Interview - am besten im Michel Friedman-Style - wäre sicherlich ertragreicher gewesen




Oh man, daran habe ich auch gedacht. Friedman hätte in in Grund und Boden. Er nimmt halt kein Blatt vorm Mund, läst die Leute nicht ausreden, setzt diese UNterdruck, und hat fast immer die besten Argumente. Und Friedman, ja, jedesmal Frage ich mich, wie er das schafft, genau mein GEdankengut offen zu legen. Ehrlich. ich war bisher zu allen Themen auf seiner Seite und seiner Meinung.

mein Vater fragt immer wieder, warum ist ständig diese Ballerspiele spiele. Er verbietet es mir aber nicht, nicht mal damals als ich jung war und Street Fighter gezockt hab' hihi. Er selber zockt FoRMEL 1 auf der psp ^^. Ist aberbetrübt weil es Kubica nicht gibt. Wir sind ja Pollacken und er mag Kubica 
@Topic

Was  sich allerdings beist ist, dass Hermann wirklich sympatisch aussieht. DasLächeln, keines wegs das eines arroganten Mannes der sehr wenig weiß. Zumindest von derMaterie.  Schade schade, für mich wäre er der perfekte Befürworter der Spiele, bzw einre der nicht gegen brutale Spiele vorgeht.

Die Chefin der BPJM, also DAS ist für mich eine richtige Hexe. Der sieht man schon an dass die nicht ganz koscher ist. ^^


----------



## Boesor (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				driftwood1973 am 16.09.2008 02:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat doch eine  Schraube locker.
> Offensichtlich hat er keine Ahnung wovon er redet.
> Es ist für diese korrupten und ahlglatten "demokraten" ein Leichtes in diesem "intoleranten" Klima gegenüber "gamern", diese für den Wahlkampf zu kriminalisieren.
> Der Kerl schaut sich wahrscheinlich heimlich Tierpornos mit Bär Bruno in der Hauptrolle auf seinem PC an und vergleicht uns im gleichen Atemzug mit Pedophilen....
> Den Wichser habe ich gefressen. Wo ist die RAF wenn man sie braucht???



Betrachte dich als verwarnt, für genaue Begründungen siehe Nettiquette, ich hab keine Luste mehr.


----------



## Hannibal89 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Mit der der Antwort, dass der Spieler aktiv ins Geschehen eingreift stellt er sich für mich selbst ins rethorische Abseits... denn der Spieler hat zwar die Möglichkeit eine virtuelle Figur zu "töten" aber eben auch sie nicht zu "töten". Und das ist der Unterschied zu Filmen, bei denen man keinen Einfluss auf den Verlauf der Handlung hat und dann nur wegschauen kann, wenn dort (wesentlich Menschenähnlichere Figuren aka "echte Menschen") getötet werden. Aber nein ein Spiel bei dem man etwas "töten" kann, dass entfernt aussieht wie ein Mensch (obwohl weder die Farben, noch die Bewegungen teilweise so auch in der Realität sind) ist natürlich viel schlimmer als ein Film, bei dem echte Menschen "sterben".

PS: Die " " sind extra so gewählt, weil ich mich weigere zu behaupten, dass man Pixel töten kann oder in Filmen wirklich Menschen sterben (Und nein Snufffilme gibts nicht)

mfG


----------



## Boesor (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Hannibal89 am 16.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der der Antwort, dass der Spieler aktiv ins Geschehen eingreift stellt er sich für mich selbst ins rethorische Abseits... denn der Spieler hat zwar die Möglichkeit eine virtuelle Figur zu "töten" aber eben auch sie nicht zu "töten". Und das ist der Unterschied zu Filmen, bei denen man keinen Einfluss auf den Verlauf der Handlung hat und dann nur wegschauen kann, wenn dort (wesentlich Menschenähnlichere Figuren aka "echte Menschen") getötet werden. Aber nein ein Spiel bei dem man etwas "töten" kann, dass entfernt aussieht wie ein Mensch (obwohl weder die Farben, noch die Bewegungen teilweise so auch in der Realität sind) ist natürlich viel schlimmer als ein Film, bei dem echte Menschen "sterben".
> 
> PS: Die " " sind extra so gewählt, weil ich mich weigere zu behaupten, dass man Pixel töten kann oder in Filmen wirklich Menschen sterben (Und nein Snufffilme gibts nicht)
> 
> mfG



Das ist von dir jetzt aber auch nicht sehr stichhaltig. Klar, es gibt Spiele im genre die man sowohl friedlich, wie auch gewalttätig lösen kann.
Aber der überwiegende Teil der Killerspiele setzt den Einsatz von Gewalt zwingend voraus.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



> Herrmann: Gewaltverharmlosende und gewaltverherrlichende Darstellungen in Filmen sind nach Paragraf 131 Strafgesetzbuch bereits verboten. Dieser Straftatbestand ist aber nicht auf Computerspiele zugeschnitten und muss entsprechend geändert werden. Killerspiele unterscheiden sich von anderen Darstellungen darin, dass der Spieler aktiv ins Geschehen eingreift. Dadurch steigt bei labilen Persönlichkeiten die Gefahr, dass sie sich mit dem Spielinhalt so identifizieren, dass sie solche Erlebnisse auch in die reale Welt tragen.



Nackte Wahrhheit (wovon der Politiker anscheinend nicht den blassesten Schimmer hat) ist:

Wenn ich James Bond sehe, oder Haus der 1000 Leichen oder nur das Cover von SAW ansehe, und "nur" darüber nachdenke was ich da sehe, dann bekomme ich ECHT ADRENALINSCHÜBE, und das gefällt mir GARNICHT!!

Wenn ich ein Spiel wie Counterstrike, Doom, Quake, Far Cry oder Crysis spiele (oder von meintwegen auch GTA 3), dann bekomme ich keineswegs solche Adrenalinschübe, sondern kann vielmehr die Handlung verfolgen. 

Fazit: Bei mir wirkt sich das bei Comptuerspielen "nur" entspannend aus - ich bekomme hier keinerlei Emotionen die verursachen, dass ich ängerlicher, benommener oder sogar gewalttätiger gegenüber Anderen werde. Und meine Hemmschwelle würde WENN, dann auch nur bei FILMEN niedriger werden.... 

Dieser Politiker hat wie gesagt nicht den blassesten Schimmer in diesem Genre und soll lieber seine KLappe halten....


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kulin am 15.09.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr bedauerlich, dass eure Fragen offenbar auf einen etwas unvorbereiteteren Herrmann ausgerichtet waren. Das hier sieht mir nach nem klaren Punkt für Herrmann aus.
> 
> Interessant wäre gewesen, seine erste Antwort zum Thema Amokläufe in Erfurt & Emsdetten(dass diese Täter Killerspiele gezockt haben), mit seiner zweiten Aussage zum Thema Counterstrike zu vergleichen. Damit hättet ihr ihn am Wickel gehabt.
> 
> ...



Du hast ja Recht. Aber... das Problem bei so einem Verbalakrobatiker ist schlichtweg: Wenn PC GAMES die Fragen von der Reihenfolge anders gestellt hätte, wäre er auch ganz anders darauf eingegnagen - um sich selbstverständlich - nicht selbst ans Bein zu pinkeln.

Ich finde diese Art der Politik z.b. SELBST ziemlich hemmungslos. Da wird doch nur noch Marketing in der Politik betrieben. Eine Form von Marketing die alles entscheidet was den Altherren gerade als Wahlkampf recht kommt.


----------



## baiR (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FragZShoX am 15.09.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde das kein stück kratzen wenn die Killerspiele in deutschland verbieten würden, ganz erlich -.-  Ich steh sowieso mehr auf english-sprachige games, also würde ich mir die spiele aus dem ausland beschaffen.
> Also macht ruhig was ihr wollt^^



dazu muss ich noch was sagen.
mir wäre das ebenfalls egal wenn die games verbieten würden wenigstens nach einer weile.
ich würd mir sie auch einfach im ausland kaufen aber wenn die hier eine freiheitsstrafe wegen besitz von killerspielen durchkriegen wollen dann bin ich aber sowas von strikt dagegen.


bisher habe ich mich über diese studien und meldungen contra spiele aufgeregt aber viel gekranzt hat es mich nicht. dachte mir einfach "lass die reden".
aber das der anfängt uns hier zu beschimpfen das ist unterste schublade und ihr regt euch über meine explizite ausdrucksweise auf?

hoffentlich merken hier mal die leute das das unterdrückung ist das kann man nicht dulden da muss etwas getan werden. (wahlen, öffentliche debatten und aktionen aller pc games "wählt keine spielekiller")

respekt pc games


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 15.09.2008 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Jahr sterben Tausende (auch Jugendliche) an den Folgen von Alkohol und Drogen.
> 
> Viele Schlägereien und Verbrechen werden erst im "Suff" begangen. Nüchterne Minderjährige /und oder Erwachsene schlagen sich weniger.
> 
> Aber das wird schön unter den Teppich gekehrt, da ist nämlich zu viel Geld im Spiel...



wann lernen die menschen endlich daraus?

Wir - die Killerspiele-Sieler - haben es begriffen.... aber die Politiker - die ach so sauberen, makellosen und feinen Damen und Herren - sehen das scheinbar anders.....

Ich könnte kotzen...


----------



## Hannibal89 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Boesor am 16.09.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannibal89 am 16.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist es wieder "Killerspiele" deshalb habe ich ja auch vermieden das Wort zu benutzen, weil man ja auch Thief oder SplinterCell als Killerspiel ansehen kann, aber es bei beiden Spielen sogar eher einen Nachteil bringt dem Pixelleben des Gegners ein Ende zu setzen, das ist ja das Problem, man kann jedes Spiel als Killerspiel abhaken, wenn man es "richtig" spielt.


----------



## Boesor (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Hannibal89 am 16.09.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist es wieder "Killerspiele" deshalb habe ich ja auch vermieden das Wort zu benutzen, weil man ja auch Thief oder SplinterCell als Killerspiel ansehen kann, aber es bei beiden Spielen sogar eher einen Nachteil bringt dem Pixelleben des Gegners ein Ende zu setzen, das ist ja das Problem, man kann jedes Spiel als Killerspiel abhaken, wenn man es "richtig" spielt.



Jetzt mal Killerspiele hin oder her (ich mag das Wort), war das jetzt ne Antwort auf meinen Einwand?


----------



## Eniman (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 15.09.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nur dieses wort benutzt weil er uns ja als kinderschänder abstempelt und sagt das wir das einstecken müssten und damit meinte ich einfach das er dieses schimpfwort auch einstecken müsste wenn er andere auf aller übelster weise beschimpft.
> 
> und dieses schimpfwort ist nicht annähernd so schlimm wie kinderschänder.
> denn dieses wort nehme ich nicht in den mund.


Mir ist es entgangen, dass er "uns" als Kinderschänder beschimpft hat. Und auch selbst wenn...
Die Tatsache, dass du dich auf ein solches Niveau herunterbegiebst, sagt viel aus...


----------



## Hannibal89 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Boesor am 16.09.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannibal89 am 16.09.2008 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal Killerspiele hin oder her (ich mag das Wort), war das jetzt ne Antwort auf meinen Einwand? [/quote]

Dir macht das Spaß meine Kommentare zu kritisieren oder?  

Ja das war eine Antwort, mit der sich dir nur sagen wollte, dass du mit dem Begriff Killerspiel natürlich nur Spiele meinst bei denen man auch "tötet". Aber bei der Diskussion gehts ja schon soweit gewalthaltige Spiele zu verbieten und leider sind nunmal auch Schleich-Shooter mit der Möglichkeit auf Anwendung von Gewalt ausgestattet.


----------



## Mo1270 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Bin gespannt ob sich die USK davon beeinflüssen lässt und die PC-Version von GTA 4 ungeschoren davon kommt - könnten sie ja leicht begründen (seit 1 Juli neues JuSchG)


----------



## Atropa (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				driftwood1973 am 16.09.2008 02:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat doch eine  Schraube locker.
> Offensichtlich hat er keine Ahnung wovon er redet.
> Es ist für diese korrupten und ahlglatten "demokraten" ein Leichtes in diesem "intoleranten" Klima gegenüber "gamern", diese für den Wahlkampf zu kriminalisieren.
> Der Kerl schaut sich wahrscheinlich heimlich Tierpornos mit Bär Bruno in der Hauptrolle auf seinem PC an und vergleicht uns im gleichen Atemzug mit Pedophilen....
> Den Wichser habe ich gefressen. Wo ist die RAF wenn man sie braucht???



Bitte lass das 1973 in deinem Nick nicht dein Geburtsjahr sein. 

Mal wieder eins von den Posts, die hoffentlich keiner unserer Politiker zu lesen bekommen, denn damit sehen sie ihre Argumente ja ganz klar bestätigt - Gamer haben einen an der Waffel.

Bravo zu diesem Post....


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (16. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				driftwood1973 am 16.09.2008 02:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat doch eine  Schraube locker.
> Offensichtlich hat er keine Ahnung wovon er redet.
> Es ist für diese korrupten und ahlglatten "demokraten" ein Leichtes in diesem "intoleranten" Klima gegenüber "gamern", diese für den Wahlkampf zu kriminalisieren.
> Der Kerl schaut sich wahrscheinlich heimlich Tierpornos mit Bär Bruno in der Hauptrolle auf seinem PC an und vergleicht uns im gleichen Atemzug mit Pedophilen....
> Den Wichser habe ich gefressen. Wo ist die RAF wenn man sie braucht???



Schade das es immer wieder negativbeispiele gibt die diese ganze doch recht gute Diskussion zerstören durch schlechtes benehmen.
Das ist echt zum


----------



## LightOne (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				System am 15.09.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Sorry aber dieses Interview ist mir irgendwie zu wenig. Es besteht manchmal kein Zusammenhang von Frage und darauffolgende Frage an Herr Hermann. Ich hätte mir bei manchen Antworten des Politikers tiefergehende Fragen gewünscht oder das Aussagen von Ihm näher unter die Lupe genommen werden. 

Fordern Sie auch Herstellungsverbot von Alkohol und Tabak? 
Hermann: Nein

Ja und weiter? Hier hätte mich eine Antwort auf die Frage "Warum nicht?" interessiert. 
Schade.


----------



## Bittewas (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

"Ich glaube nicht, dass Menschen, die auf ihren Computern aktiv reihenweise Leute umbringen, -...- dass diese Menschen sich durch meine Worte verletzt fühlen können. Wenn sie virtuelle Grausamkeiten verüben, müssen sie schon auch meine Argumente aushalten."
Nun, da Spieler sehr wohl zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können, ist es sehr wohl möglich und auch durchaus verständlich und logisch, dass sie sich durch solche Worte verletzt sehen können. Wenn jemand so ein Argument anfühft, kann er wohl selber diese Unterscheidung nicht treffen.
Aber diese permanente Verteidigung und das "In den Himmel Loben" von GTA 3/SA/4 durch Spieler und pro-Spieler-Medien kann ich selber nicht nachvollziehen und auch nicht gutheißen. Ich besitze  Dark Messiah in der ungekürzten Internationalen Fassung hab also keine Probleme mit virtueller (nicht selbstzweck-hafter) Gewaltdarstellung, aber die GTA Reihe hat für mich als sie die 2-dimensionale Darstellung verloren hat ihren unschuldtigen schwarzen Humor verloren und ist für mich heute nur noch verblödend und Kriminalität- und Gewalt-verherrlichend; da kann das Spiel noch so eine große innovative Freiheit bieten, 90% der Spieler verbringen das Spiel doch nur damit über den Bürgersteig zu rasen und Passanten zu überfahren oder über den Haufen zu knallen und finden das an dem Spiel "geil". GTA ist wirklich kein Spiel, dass ich in den Händen von unter 18-Jährigen (oder auch in den Händen diverser Volljähriger) sehen will.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Nun hakt mal nicht alle auf baiR rum.

Ich finde, er drückte die Wut nur aus die alle in uns schlummert. Und selbst der Hermann weiß dass, wenn er sein Verhalten als BEgründung die Killerspiele zu verbieten nimmt, dass das einfach übertrieben ist.

Er weiß doch bestimmt wie wütend alel sind, und dass man da schon mal ein vulgäres Wort ablassen kann, er weiß das. Er redet, lässt uns aber nicht ausreden. Also, bei sowas werde ich wahnsinnig. Mir zu sagen, dass Spiele mir schaden. Ich hasse Politiker wie Herman, bzw deren Meinung. Ich bin dafür, solche Menschen zu verbieten. Super. Erreiche ich mit meinem Wollen etwas? NEIN. Er aber schon, wenn er etwas Glück hat.

Und aus dem Grund kann ich bair gut verstehen. Wie gesagt. erman weiß wie rasend er uns macht, und dass das Fluchen garnicht zeigt wie infiziert wir von dem Spielen sind. Wir sind einfach nur sauer!

Jeder hat schon mal vor Wut gesagt. "ich bring dich um" Und? War das ernst gemeint? NEIN. *durhcdreh


gruß
Jan


----------



## MegaNerdy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Was für ein lächerliches interview..
Da wird in einer tour betont das "killerspiele" nur bei labilen persönlichkeiten solche auswirkungen haben aber nirgends auch nur ein wort darüber verloren was man mit diesen labilen persönlichkeiten machen könnte.

Offenbar sind es doch genau diese labilen persönlichkeiten die das eigentliche problem darstellen. Wenn so eine labile persönlichkeit einen über den durst trinkt wird selbige genauso schnell (wenn nicht sogar schneller) irgendwem aufs maul hauen als wenn se ne runde CS spielt. Wenn so eine labile persönlichkeit in der ubahn schief angeguckt wird dann wird selbige auch ganz fix "aktiv". In der disco mal ausversehen angerempelt werden kann bei solchen persönlichkeiten auch ganz schnell zum kurzschluss führen.

Wie wäre es also wenn man sich mit diesem problem beschäftigt das meist aus erziehung und umgebung entsteht anstatt mit dem bösen zeigefinger auf nebenschauplätze zu zeigen?
Nirgens habe ich bisher davon gehört das sich die politik plötzlich solchen armen geistern annehmen will.


Ein gutes hatte das interview.. eigentlich wollte ich in 2 wochen nicht wählen gehen da mir die politik langsam auf den senkel geht (überall kürzen blos nicht bei den eigenen bezügen gelle?) nach diesem interview allerdings habe ich mich dazu entschlossen doch wählen zu gehen auch wenns nur bedeuten würde das eine andere partei eine stimme mehr bekommt die es davor nicht gegeben hätte. *Ich kann jedem nur raten das selbe zu machen anstatt sich dann am ende aufzuregen nachdem man garnix gemacht hat.*

Übrigens wer noch mehr geistige ergüsse des herrn herrmanns lesen will:
http://www.kandidatenwatch.de/joachim_herrmann-120-16315-2.html#fragen

Dort gibt es dann so knüllersprüche der sorte:


> * Bei den Alterseinstufungen im Rahmen der Freigabeentscheidungen darf *nicht mehr* das Interesse der Spieleindustrie im Vordergrund stehen



Wie wir alle ja wissen hat die spieleindustrie in deutschland auch so eine riesen lobby wird zeit das wir uns selbiger nichtmehr unterwefen


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

h


----------



## Onyxiadruide (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Schon lächerlich das ihr diesem flachen Populisten überhaupt eine Plattform für sein gehetze bietet. Sicherlich ist ein Dialog mit Meinungsgegnern wichtig, aber dieser sollte kritisch geführt werden. 

Sie hinterfragen nicht eine der "Behauptungen" des Herrn CSU! Ganz schwach! Sie lassen ihn einfach plappern und arbeiten ihren Fragen-Katalog herunter... Sorry, aber da reagiert meine "aufgeklärte" Großmutter auf die "Killerspiel-Debatte" rebellischer.

Ganz schwacher Journalismus.


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Bair egal was andere sagen jede meinung zählt,obes denen gefällt kann dir egal sein.Er  hat uns auf das Gesellschaftlichst unterste nivou gestellt .Da sieht mann was die vom normalen Volk hallten . NICHTS!!!!!!! Als währen wir noch mit der Keule unterweg.Er hat bestimmt Kinder und denen wird er auch kein Spiel vorenthalten und wenn es Jungen sind dann schon gar nich GTA. Aber da Er  Polit ist würde er dazu  sagen(meine Kinder sind wohl erzogen).Das heisst`` die meissten Eltern im Land sind zu Dumm ihre Kinder zu Erziehen.wie nett. Taff,Exclusive,oder das SAT1 blitz Magazin das sind für Kinder schädliche inhalte.Mann müsset den Herrman eine Anzeige im großem Stile verpassen.ICH bin kein KINDERSCHÄNDER !!! schon für diese aussage würde er auf der Strasse die Fresse poliert kriegen.Von jedem hier  der hier schreibt wer das gegenteil behaubtet der tut ein auf Scheiheilig  machen.Jeder Vater und jede Mutter würde ihr Kind Verteidigen selbst mit Waffen wenn es sein muss.Und vor allem bei Leuten die behaupten `ja dein sohn zockt KILLERSPIELE der wird bestimmt mal  Pedophiel `` wie reizend.Der soll die Klappe Halten uns sich um die realität kümmern wie Arbeislosikeit Schulbildung usw machen.


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Headshot82 am 16.09.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> schon für diese aussage würde er auf der Strasse die Fresse poliert kriegen..




ja biete doch gegnern von "killerpielen" noch mehr argumente für ein verbot.. du scheinst ein problem mit deiner gewaltbereitschaft zu haben..


----------



## Paulgilbert (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Headshot82 am 16.09.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Der soll die Klappe Halten uns sich um die realität kümmern wie Arbeislosikeit Schulbildung usw machen.



Dinge, die Dir gut getan hätten. Letzteres vor allem.


----------



## Jan3000 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Hier mal eine Meldung die zeigt wie verantwortungslos der Vorsitzende der CSU wirklich ist und wie hinterhältig sich diese Partei verhält: "Nach zwei Maß Bier kann man noch Autofahren", aber behaupten das Egoshoter Menschenleben gefährden.  

http://www.zeit.de/news/artikel/2008/09/16/2615651.xml


----------



## asderan (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				System am 15.09.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Perspektivwechsel:

Es ist vielleicht auch mal an der Zeit etwas zur Diskussionskultur in den Fachmedien wie der PC-Games zu sagen.
Denn so überflüssig und polemisch ich die ganze Diskussion um Killerspiele, wie sie von Seiten der Politik vorangetrieben wird, empfinde, umso enttäuschter bin ich, wenn Aussagen von Fachfeichzeitschriften als Reaktion auf Wahlkampfgezeter der Innenminister selbst auf trotzige Art und Weise unsachlich wird.

Liebe "PC Games", der Slogan "ich wähle keine Spielekiller" ist in seiner kalauernden Banalität geradezu bezeichnend. Es erinnert teilweise an kindlichen Frust, wie auf die Forderungen der Politker reagiert wird. Wenn das halbwüchsige Gamer in Kommentaren tun, mag das ok sein. Aber bitte nicht bei einem seriösen Printmedium.
Bewahrt Ruhe und versucht sachlich zu bleiben.
Wenn ein interview einer FACHzeitschrift - wie hier - sich selbst laufend am Rande der Unsachlichkeit bewegt, dann spielt man dem versiert parierenden Politiker nur in die Hände. (Nebenbei: Besonders schade ist dann natürlich auch, wenn bei unsinnigen Antworten oder offenkundigen Halbwissen nicht weiter nachgebohrt wird....)

Mit Unsachlichkeit meine Nachtürlich nicht den durchweg höflichen Tonfall der Fragen. Es geht eher um den Inhalt. Besonders der Konstruktion leicht hanebüchender Argumente.

Ich bin selbst an einem Lehrstuhl für Kriminologie tätig - zwar noch nicht besonders lange und ich würde ich sicher nicht als Experten für irgendwas bezeichnen - aber ich finde es wirklich mehr als albern, wenn ihr mit euren Fragen zu suggerieren versucht Christian Pfeiffer würde nicht objektiv forschen, weil er finanziell vom Staat abhängig sei.
Auch unter Kriminologen hat Pfeiffer sicher keinen unumstrittenen Ruf - gerade was gewisse populistische Tendenzen betrifft. Aber zu unterstellen er wäre gekauft, ist noch wesentlicher lächerlicher als zu behaupten die PC Games würde Spiele ihrer Anzeigenkunden besser bewerten.
Mit derartigem inhaltlichem "Rumgezicke" erreicht man vor allem eins: Das man euch als Pressevertreter nicht mehr ernst nimmt.

Und auch die Verbreitung von Halbwissen ist nicht dienlich. Der Europäische Binnenmarkt mit seiner Marktfreiheit steht einen Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot eines Produktes nicht gänzlich entgegen (für das, was ihr meint steht Art. 23 EG-Vertrag). Man kann sehr wohl die Einfahr unterbinden, solange man die Hersteller anderer Mitgliedsstaaten nicht diskriminiert. Insofern sind EU-Grenzen eben nicht offen und man kann dies auch durchsetzen. (Oder habt ihr schon mal legal Gras aus den Niederlanden eingeführt?)

Wie viele Medien beruft ihr euch bei dem Anstieg der Jugendgewalt auf "Polizeiberichte", also das sog. "Hellfeld". Ein Anfängerfehler beim Umgang mit kriminalpolitischen Themen. Das die Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik erfasst du offziell registrierte Delikte und lässt das sog. Dunkelfeld außen vor und gilt deswegen als weitestgehend nichtssagend. Daher gelingt es dem Innenminister auch zurecht euch die Zahlen um die Ohren zu hauen.
Obwohl es natürlichen eben nicht einfach nur an Computerspielen liegt, dass die Jugendgewalt gestiegen ist. Dafür gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich viele Ursachen. Die fast alle im Verantwortungsbereich der Politiker liegen. Statt trotzigem Schweigen wäre es hier an der Zeit gewesen mit fundiertem Gegenwissen zu kontern: Wie wärs mit der Frage nach einer verfehlten Integrationspolitik, unsinnigen Schulreformen und kürzungen im Sozialsektor?

Überhaupt: Warum bohrt ihr quasi nie nach?
Einmal mehr werden die unsinnigen Beispiele von Emsdetten und Erfurt angeführt. Es braucht nur einer kleinen Suche im Zeit-Archiv um diverse eklante andere Faktoren zu finden, die zu diesen tragischen Ereignissen geführt haben. Z.b. das Steinhäuser durch das grobmaschige Netz eines verhunzten thüringischen Bildungssystem gefallen ist und damit allein gelassen wurde.

Bringt endlich auf den Punkt, dass die ganze Debatte nur als Sündenbock für breitgefächertes staatliches Versagen dient! Die Innenminister wollen mit Verbotsforderungen, die sowieso kein Mensch durchsetzen kann, weil die staatlichen Institutionen schon gnadenlos mit Verkehrs- und BtM-Kriminalität überlastet sind, lediglich auf plumpe Weise Handlungsfähigkeit beweisen.
Solange die Debatte von Seiten der Spieler und Fachzeitschriften mit tumben Argumentationslinien geführt wird wie "Wir sind doch keine Verbrecher!" oder "Im Ausland dürfen die doch auch alles spielen wie sie wollen" ist hier kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.

Also: Bitte, bitte. Hebt das inhaltliche Niveau der Auseinandersetzung. Ansonsten wäre es klüger sich ruhig zu verhalten, da den Demagogen der CDU/CSU sonst noch in die Hände spielt indem ihr Ihnen zusätzliche Projektsflächen bietet.

Denn so leid es mir tut: Aus diesem Interview und den halb-debilen Kommentaren im Anhang geht für den Unwissenden der Innenminister als Sieger hervor.

Gruß,
Asdi


----------



## PC-FREAK345 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Ich glaub das muss er schon selber wissen Paulgilbert! Auf so Stänkerer wie dich kann man hier verzichten!


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Und nochwas zu dem typen Herrmann. ER weiss das wir die nächste generation sind also sollte er aufpassen wie er mit uns umgeht.Denn wählen tut dann keiner mehr .Politiker sind im grunde nichts weiter als selbsernannte  Herrscher und Kriegstreiber.Denn alles was auf diesem Planeten passiert(Kriege,Hunger und Armut) haben wir durch denen ihren Gesetzen  zu verdanken(Welpolitik).Am ende hätte man ihn Fragen müssen woher er diese erfahrungKillergames hat. Aber dann wenn es drauf ankommt verstecken sie sich wie mann immer wieder sieht. Diktatur ist dann nich mehr weit entfernt.Die story von Mirrors Edge beschreibt das was kommen wird.Fast alle Polits heut zu tage sind Korrupt. Wir werden Geglast also Gläsern,und sie selber wollen auf nichts verzichten.Wir stehen am ende für ihre fehler ein und das ist das was mir eine menge angst macht. Konrad Adenauer hat dameals gesagt nachdem er das sozi gestz eingeführt hat``MIr Scheissegal was in 40 Jahren ist da Lebe ich nich mehr`` Mann sieht heute wie das Land mehr und mehr verarmt.Also soll er uns einfach Zocken lassen was wir wollen. Denn irgendwann ist mal der tag da wo einige Menschen bei ihm vor der Tür stehen ihn mitnehmen und in ein dunklen verliess schmeissen.das sage ich weil der staat es ja schon bei uns tut. wegen 1 gramm weed= anzeige= Gericht=dealer und schmuggler01000 eu srafe wegen einer pflanze die schon vor uns da war lächerlich. der aufwand und die kosten für so ein fall sind weit sehr weit über den tatsächlichen wert der ware.also Herrman  der mesnch ist zu allem bereit wenn es um Leben geht. Wir  werden und müssen wenn das gesetz kommt nicht akzeptiern.Was will er schon machen??????? Uns mit staatlicher Gewalt einheit gebieten?????????? Er ist für mich der grösste Schwachsinns Polit  in ganz good old Germany.


----------



## XsDSpitfire (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Herrmann: Niemand behauptet, dass Killerspiele monokausal für Gewalttaten wie z.B. Amokläufe oder andere Straftaten verantwortlich sind. 

Nein natürlich nicht wie kommt er nur dadrauf ich sag nur Erfurt ......

omg zum glück lügt er ja nich


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

@ Headshot82 

Bildung kommt nicht von Bild

mit deinen aussagen disqualifizierst du dich selbst, und diskreditierst alle die eine ernsthafte! diskussion möchten, zudem ist es absolut korrekt das es strafen für Drogenimport und anbau gibt.. aber durch diese ganzen pseudogangster ist das ja momentan total in


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Du bist  wahrscheinlich so ein tropenvogel der nur dummlabern kann.Du stehst am Abgrund!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## godforsaken6666 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				XsDSpitfire am 16.09.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Herrmann: Niemand behauptet, dass Killerspiele monokausal für Gewalttaten wie z.B. Amokläufe oder andere Straftaten verantwortlich sind.
> 
> Nein natürlich nicht wie kommt er nur dadrauf ich sag nur Erfurt ......
> 
> omg zum glück lügt er ja nich




Was mich jetzt interessiert:
Welche Spiele will er denn verbieten?
Couterstrike gehört ja nicht dazu, hat er ja selbst gesagt, aber welche sind es denn?
Was mein er mit Killerspielen, nur der Pate und Manhunt?


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				godforsaken6666 am 16.09.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> XsDSpitfire am 16.09.2008 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




scheint so, der Pate hätte ich allerdings sowieso indiziert, counterstrike auch, den Quake 3 ist ja auch indiziert

Manhunt ist ja bereits verboten


----------



## asderan (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Headshot82
> 
> Bildung kommt nicht von Bild
> 
> mit deinen aussagen disqualifizierst du dich selbst, und diskreditierst alle die eine ernsthafte! diskussion möchten, zudem ist es absolut korrekt das es strafen für Drogenimport und anbau gibt.. aber durch diese ganzen pseudogangster ist das ja momentan total in




Auch wenn das Niveau hier in der Tat unterirdisch ist, kann man auch sehr wohl darüber diskutieren, ob Drogen-Verbote gesellschafts-politisch sinnvoll sind.... den Schaden, den so ein Verbot anrichtet unterschätzt man leicht (siehe Prohibtion in den USA)...


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

wo ist der schaden drogen zu verbieten, ausser das die dealer sicher keine steuererklärung machen, und das ist das geringere übel

und wenn erst kiffen legalisiert ist, wer kommt dann als nächstes? die Kokser? die Heroinsüchtigen?


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Headshot82
> 
> Bildung kommt nicht von Bild
> 
> mit deinen aussagen disqualifizierst du dich selbst, und diskreditierst alle die eine ernsthafte! diskussion möchten, zudem ist es absolut korrekt das es strafen für Drogenimport und anbau gibt.. aber durch diese ganzen pseudogangster ist das ja momentan total in




Was für aussagen sei konkreter ansonsten isses nur dummer laber von  ads leuten die am Abgruns stehen.


----------



## BrainstormDude (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Schade, dass das Interview nur auf schriftlicher Ebene stattgefunden hat. Etwas Nachbohren hätte Wunder getan. 

So, ich verzieh mich wieder auf pcaction.de, wollte nur das Interview sichten! 

@Headshot82: Ich bin froh, dass es Leute wie dich nicht nur in der PC Action Community gibt.. -_-'


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

oh toll, jetzt ziehst du also über die bevölkerungsgruppe der ADS betroffenen her, dein niveau entspricht dem eines 12 jährigens, achten deine eltern eigentlich auf die USK siegel?

Wenn viel mehr eltern das tun würden hätten wir diese diskussion nämlich jetzt nicht

achja PC Action community, Headshot schreib dem Harald doch mal nen Leserbrief, ok?


----------



## Boesor (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist der schaden drogen zu verbieten, ausser das die dealer sicher keine steuererklärung machen, und das ist das geringere übel
> 
> und wenn erst kiffen legalisiert ist, wer kommt dann als nächstes? die Kokser? die Heroinsüchtigen?



Naja, wenn Zigaretten und Alkohol legal sind dürfte Kiffen nicht das Problem darstellen.
Aber unsere Kultur scheint das nicht zuzulassen.


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

naja irgendwo musst du mit den verboten einsetzen..

du kannst Alcohol und zigaretten nicht so einfach verbieten, dann bricht dir in 10 jahren das rentensystem zusammen, denn nichtraucher leben länger, klingt scheisse, ist aber so, jeden tag den du länger lebst fällst du dem staat zu last


----------



## godforsaken6666 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> godforsaken6666 am 16.09.2008 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich möchte mal gerne wissen worum es hier eigentlich geht!
Ich bin kein freund von Splatter, also Spiele und Filme mit übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellungen können mir sowieso gestollen bleiben(Hills have Eyss, Manhunt)
Aber was meinen die jetzt eigentlich, auch Crysis(morgen kommt Warhead ins Laufwerk*freu*) und mein geliebtes Gears of war auf 360??
Ich blicke da einfach nicht mehr durch!!


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist der schaden drogen zu verbieten, ausser das die dealer sicher keine steuererklärung machen, und das ist das geringere übel
> 
> und wenn erst kiffen legalisiert ist, wer kommt dann als nächstes? die Kokser? die Heroinsüchtigen?




BIRNE ich rede von weed und nicht von chemischen drogen.nimmt man den alcoholiker das bier rennen sie morgen auf die srasse und laufen amok. Ich wohne bei Holland und mein gott wie viele schichten von menschen da sieht .der eine arzt der andere is ein bulle nur hier in deutschland wird mann wie von dir als minderwertig gesehen.als abhängig .ich trinke no alc. aber dafür smoke ich ,und wenn du 10 bier säufst und dich von jeden der dich schräg anschaut angepisst füllst chille ich während du aus dem hals richst und dich boxen tust.Wie cool ihr seid.keine ahnung aber davon jede menge


----------



## coolkay (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

ich würde gerne wissen ob er selber diese spiele alle mal gespielt hat 

weil wie will man was behauten oder ähnliches was man nicht kennt bzw., getestet hat

„Der Spieler bringt virtuell, aber aktiv andere Menschen auf teilweise bestialische Art und Weise um“
So was und ähnliche Sachen geht doch im Grunde im jeden Spiel. Siehe Spore man kann dort Figuren machen die wie ein Glied aussehen so mit ist es Pornografisch müsste dann ja auch erst ab 18 sein oder?
Bei Seken live oder wie das heißt kann man bestimmt auch einiges machen was dann auch verboten werden müsste.


Und was zu Teufel ist ein KillerSpiel?
Ich kenne keins, kennt ihr eins? ^^
Ich kenne nur:

Actionspiele 
Adventures & Rollenspiele 
Fun- & Gesellschaftsspiele 
Jump & Run 
Rennspiele 
Simulationen 
Sportspiele 
Strategiespiele


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

tja wie dumm das ich nicht agressiv werde wenn ich betrunken bin.. da reagiert nämlich jeder anders drauf, genau wie beim kiffen, so ein pech.. und ich besauf mich auch nicht jeden tag, während die meisten kiffer die ich kenne das mindestens 1x am tag tun.. 

davon das ein Joint schädlicher ist als 10 zigaretten ganz abgesehen

Falcon 4 ist nen Killerspiel, die packung ist so schwer, wenn ich mich auf nen hochhaus stelle und die fallen lasse und die dich trifft bist du tot


----------



## baiR (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Eniman am 16.09.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 15.09.2008 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe nicht gesagt und ich sage es jetzt zum aller aller letzten male ich habe mich nicht auf die stufe von herrmann begeben denn zwischen einem hsohn und einen kinderschänder liegen meiner meinung (auch wenns nicht deine vertritt) meilen.

und wenn du lesen könntest dann hättest du das gesehen


> Bei Ihrer Pressekonferenz am vergangenen Montag haben Sie die Wirkung von brutalen Computerspielen mit Kinderpornographie verglichen und wortwörtlich davon gesprochen, dass "Dinge, die virtuell am PC umgesetzt werden, irgendwann auch in der Realität umgesetzt werden.



das hört sich meiner meinung nach nach einen versteckte attacke aus.
da er die wirkung beider medien gleich stellt kann er ja nicht viel von uns halten.


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> oh toll, jetzt ziehst du also über die bevölkerungsgruppe der ADS betroffenen her, dein niveau entspricht dem eines 12 jährigens, achten deine eltern eigentlich auf die USK siegel?
> 
> Wenn viel mehr eltern das tun würden hätten wir diese diskussion nämlich jetzt nicht
> 
> achja PC Action community, Headshot schreib dem Harald doch mal nen Leserbrief, ok?





Ads trifft nur auf dich zu weil du  aufmerksamkeit brauchst und ein syndrom besitzt was dazu führen tut das du beleidigen tust. weil dir keiner zuhört .und das du irgendwie homosexuelle neigungen besitzt liegt nich an mir, also warum machst du nich ein foto von dir in einem barbie kleid und schickst es ihm selber.  PS du stehst immer noch am abgrund ,mach den schritt nach vorn und deine probleme haben ein ende


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Headshot82 am 16.09.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und einer der sowas schreibt will ernsthaft über killerspiele diskutieren? Deine Eltern sollten vielleicht mal mehr kontrollieren was du im Internet so treibst und was für Spiele du auf deinem PC so hast.. wenn die das nämlich tun würden, und auch andere Eltern käm keiner auf ideen "killerspiele" verbieten zu wollen

ich wüsste auch nicht das Homosexualität eine beleidigung ist, oder das Transvestite neuerdings eine zielscheibe sind


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> tja wie dumm das ich nicht agressiv werde wenn ich betrunken bin.. da reagiert nämlich jeder anders drauf, genau wie beim kiffen, so ein pech.. und ich besauf mich auch nicht jeden tag, während die meisten kiffer die ich kenne das mindestens 1x am tag tun..
> 
> davon das ein Joint schädlicher ist als 10 zigaretten ganz abgesehen
> 
> Falcon 4 ist nen Killerspiel, die packung ist so schwer, wenn ich mich auf nen hochhaus stelle und die fallen lasse und die dich trifft bist du tot










meinst du wir sind dumm jeder denn ich kenn die saufen  sagen ich werde nich agressiv!!!! von 100 leuten die saufen sagen 99 ``ich bin  immer ruhig. dann sagt einer du bist ``assi``deine frau dabei schon fliegen die fäuste.du bist einzigartig mit nem dicken llllllllllllooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllll.


----------



## MegaNerdy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Kann man Headshot82 nicht bitte einfach aus diesem thread entfernen?

Nicht gerade fürs thema hilfreiche posts abgesehn von zahlreichen beleidigungen kommt da nicht viel ausser peinlichem gewäsch. Wenn die mods nix machen dann würde ich dazu raten ihn einfach zu ignorieren sonst beruhigter sich nie mehr.


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

gute idee, leider ist der aber ein sehr gutes beispiel für die mangelnde medienkompetenz von eltern


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Headshot82 am 16.09.2008 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Für mich schon  weil ich es nich bin. aber denen  die es sind is nicht mein problem. und du musst nicht immer alle mit in dein boot holen. absaufen kannst du alleine.und das du vom thema abkommst is dir klar.wir sollten wenn dann über das thema reden und nich über deine privaten mätzchen.


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				MegaNerdy am 16.09.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man Headshot82 nicht bitte einfach aus diesem thread entfernen?
> 
> Nicht gerade fürs thema hilfreiche posts abgesehn von zahlreichen beleidigungen kommt da nicht viel ausser peinlichem gewäsch. Wenn die mods nix machen dann würde ich dazu raten ihn einfach zu ignorieren sonst beruhigter sich nie mehr.




lese erstmal bevor du sinnlose kommentare abgibst.und dein kollege huskyboy fing mit der disskusion an.weil ihn das nicht passt was ich schreibe was deh Herrmann angeht.Und beleidigung sieht und hört sich anders an. und da ich schon x jahre ohne mammi wohne in gegensatz zu euch spiele ich was ich will und wenn ich da drinne 100000 leuten den kopf einschlage dann isses halt so .und das lasse ich mir von niemanden verbieten voe allem nicht von einen POLITIKER der 100% selber zu hause bei seinen enkeln und kindern solche spiele rummfliegen hat.denn die  die so tun als hätten sie eine weisse weste die haben dreck am stecken.


----------



## asderan (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

wieso schreib ich depp hier eigentlich so einen ellenlangen Beitrag?  

Weder ihr dauerkeifenden Hormonbündel noch die Redaktion werden Ihn jemals beachten....

...dabei hatte ich mir doch immer vorgenommen niemals zu den Seppeln zu gehören, die glauben, dass irgendwer ihre Meinung in so einem Kommentar-Forum registrieren wird....

Naja, Versuch macht ja bekanntlich kluch...


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.09.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Headshot82 am 16.09.2008 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich biete ihnen nichts aber es ist so .probiere es doch aus gehe auf die strasse und sage zu irgrndeinem  der dir gleich(körperlich) ist .kenfetti gibts dafür bestimmt nicht aber dafür schwöre ne faust.


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				MegaNerdy am 16.09.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man Headshot82 nicht bitte einfach aus diesem thread entfernen?
> 
> Nicht gerade fürs thema hilfreiche posts abgesehn von zahlreichen beleidigungen kommt da nicht viel ausser peinlichem gewäsch. Wenn die mods nix machen dann würde ich dazu raten ihn einfach zu ignorieren sonst beruhigter sich nie mehr.



ich bin die ruhe in person.seit amiga bin ich zocker.und vor allem egoshooter will ich nich missen. in jedem game wird getöt  ob startrek wow,final fantasy einfach in jedem spiel.ausser gehirn jogging.


----------



## Eniman (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				baiR am 16.09.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nicht gesagt und ich sage es jetzt zum aller aller letzten male ich habe mich nicht auf die stufe von herrmann begeben denn zwischen einem hsohn und einen kinderschänder liegen meiner meinung (auch wenns nicht deine vertritt) meilen.
> 
> und wenn du lesen könntest dann hättest du das gesehen
> 
> ...


Du hast dich nicht auf das selbe Niveau begeben, weil du seine "Beleidigung" schlimmer auffasst als deine eigene? Das ist ja wohl einfach nur lächerlich. Wenn ich dich Banane nenne, du mich Apfel, - und du Bananen überhaupt nicht magst, - ist also alles nicht vergleichbar und bewegt sich nicht auf dem selben Niveau!? Wie gesagt: Lächerlich.

Ach, wenn ich Computerspiele mit Bananen vergleiche, fühlst du dich auch beleidigt? Es wurde nur die Wirkung verglichen, es wurde niemand in auch irgendeiner Weise mit einem Kinderschänder gleichgestellt. Denk doch mal nach und schreib erst dann etwas!


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				baiR am 16.09.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 16.09.2008 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boesor (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Headshot82 am 16.09.2008 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ads trifft nur auf dich zu weil du  aufmerksamkeit brauchst und ein syndrom besitzt was dazu führen tut das du beleidigen tust. weil dir keiner zuhört .und das du irgendwie homosexuelle neigungen besitzt liegt nich an mir, also warum machst du nich ein foto von dir in einem barbie kleid und schickst es ihm selber.  PS du stehst immer noch am abgrund ,mach den schritt nach vorn und deine probleme haben ein ende



Du bist noch ziemlich neu hier und ich rate dir, die Nettiquette zu lesen, zu verstehen und zu beachten. Ansonsten wirst du hier nämlich nicht sehr alt.
Alles klar?


----------



## asderan (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

....geil! der kiffende Legastheniker (schreibt man das so?^^) hat hier doch tatsächlich erfolgreich alle aus dem Thread gejagt...in Momenten wie diesen offenbaren sich die kommunikativen Grenzen des Internets


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				asderan am 16.09.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 15.09.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für diesen Beitrag. Das ist das was fast alle ausdrücken wollen. Das Problem ist das die Politiker a zu beschäftigt sind oder b zu feige sind sich damit ernsthaft auseinandersetzten. Es wäre dochmal interrresant wenn man Politiker, Forscher(die sich mit Jugendkriminalität befasst haben), Redakteuren von PC Zeitschriften, Spielenetwicklern und Spielern zusammensetzt und es im Fernsehn diskutiert. So das jeder Rede und Antwort steht.

Dann könnte sich jeder ein Bild von den "Killerspielen" machen.


----------



## baiR (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Eniman am 16.09.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 16.09.2008 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein
aber ich kann noch sagen das sich wenn mans wörtlich nimmt sich auch nicht so anhört als wenn er uns beschimpft. ist ja klar.
war ja auch ne indirekte atacke.

warum vergleicht er dann bitte gerade die wirkung von diesen zwei sowas von unterschiedlichen dingen.
das ist einfach pure provokation.

ich denke durchaus nach bevor ich poste
aber auch wenn dem so wäre lieber vor einen post nicht denken als es überhaupt nicht zu tun oder?
ich spreche ja nicht direkt dich an aber es gibt halt so leute.


----------



## asderan (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Ja3germe1ster am 16.09.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für diesen Beitrag. Das ist das was fast alle ausdrücken wollen. Das Problem ist das die Politiker a zu beschäftigt sind oder b zu feige sind sich damit ernsthaft auseinandersetzten. Es wäre dochmal interrresant wenn man Politiker, Forscher(die sich mit Jugendkriminalität befasst haben), Redakteuren von PC Zeitschriften, Spielenetwicklern und Spielern zusammensetzt und es im Fernsehn diskutiert. So das jeder Rede und Antwort steht.
> 
> Dann könnte sich jeder ein Bild von den "Killerspielen" machen.




Ogott.  da ist ja alles voller Rechtschreibfehler. Seh ich jetzt erst. Naja. Schnell - und im Eifer des Gefechts geschrieben. Man sehe es mir nach...


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Ja3germe1ster am 16.09.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> asderan am 16.09.2008 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Headshot82 am 16.09.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja3germe1ster am 16.09.2008 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






wir spielen niemanden in die hände und schon gar nicht der cdu/csu. Mir ist schon klar das die das  uns das was wir hier schreiben   sogesehen  gegen uns verwenden können und auch tun werden.es sind nich alle so wortgewand wie du  aber jeder hier kann seine meinung breit machen. das muss die  kümmern nich uns und ausserdem sollte die spielergemeinschaft bei sowas zusammen halten. am ende heisst es nähmlich ``die wissen nich was sie wollen``den dann haben die das erreicht was sie wollten. wir boxen uns während die über uns lachen.und dann sind die games weg .dann heulen sie alle!ich habe das gefühl das wir nichts weiter sind für ausser wandelne geldmaschinen.und seit wann ist es strafbar ein programmierten haufen 1110001110110101 zu töten. alles fängt klein an !erst games dann musik,tv und irgendwann religion.unsere grundrechte werden an manchen stellen mit füssen getreten.sicher gehören diese art von spielen nich in kinderhände,aber keiner fragt ob SPONGEBOB bildet oder blöd macht.   sendungen wie taff,exclusive,blitz und diese starverherlichenden sendungen wo es heisst.``du musst so aussehen wie brat pitt oder george cloney``du brauchst schuhe von PARIS sonst ist das leben nichts wert.In killerspielen sagt keiner unsrer helden ``cocacola muss man trinken oder die jacke ist vonDOLCE und gabana buy it . jeder kann sich vorstellen wie billig das währe selbst wenn es in einem game wie Crysis vorkäme würde ich es den entwicklern direkt per post schicken und fragen ob bei denen es um uns gamern geht oder darum die gamer abhängig davon zu machen.siehe unterschwellige botschaften.


----------



## darkdays (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Tach auch!!!
Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion echt lächerlich! Wenn man "Killerspiele" verbietet, dann muss man ja auch Sport- und Schützenvereine verbieten. Weil da lernt man ja den realen Umgang mit Waffen. Aber nein, da ist ja keine Rede von. Außerdem erreicht man mit verboten lediglich das Gegenteil. Wenn man was verbietet dann wird es doch erst recht Interessant (So ging es mir zumindest selbst).
In Japan oder China kann man Splatterfilme und gebrauchte Damenslips kaufen, ganz legal. Dadurch wird erreicht, das die Menschen ihren Gelüsten nachgehen ohne erst kriminell werden zu müssen. Das gibt doch zu denken, oder???
Schönen Tag noch!!!


----------



## Xcevion (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

dieser politiker hat sie doch nicht mehr alle!!!!!!!!!
erstmal sind seine argumente tota lschwach und außerdem auch noch sehr unwissend und verallgemeinert!!!

Meine Meinung zu ihm:
(°O-O)--o(X-X°)


----------



## Headshot82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Xcevion am 16.09.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> dieser politiker hat sie doch nicht mehr alle!!!!!!!!!
> erstmal sind seine argumente tota lschwach und außerdem auch noch sehr unwissend und verallgemeinert!!!
> 
> Meine Meinung zu ihm:
> (°O-O)--o(X-X°)






Richtig  Freizeit gestalltung= GRUNDRECHT  Politiker sind in dieserf Welt dieWurzel allen Übels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Denn Sie bestimmen alles im unseren Leben von Geburt an hat man schon verpflichtungen.wo ist die Freiheit die die so wunderbare Demokratie mitsich bringt WO?????? In den Ländern wo Menschen dafür Gesteinigt werden wenn sie Morden und Vergewaltigen.Wir verpöhnen sie dewegen  Menschenrechte und sowas ,aber was machen wir,wir stecken Sie ins Gefängniss und nach 5 Jahren sind sie Frei.Wie lächerlich diese Abartigen und Grausamen Menschen werden von den Steuerzahlern bezahlt.Wie dreisst das gegenüber dem Mitbürgern ist!gute2-4000 euro kostet es pro Häftling.Nich alle Gefängnissinsassen sind gleich !!!!!Ich beziehe mich jegentlichdie Mörder und Kinderschändern.Ein Menschenleben bedeutet heut mehr als das AUSROTTEN macher Tierarten.Wir sind 6,3Milliarden Menschen auf die´sen Planeten und es werden immer  mehr
wenn jeder den Wohlstand haben würde was würde wohl derKW/Strom kosten????wir heulen heute schon wegen den Preisen,was währe wenn alle das haben wollen und kriegen.Wir währen am Ende unseres seiens.Die wollen in den USA die MUSTANGS  (PFERDE) einfach abschlachten weil kein Platz mehr ist. Der bestannt muss DEZIEMIRT werden da sonst das GLEICHGEWICHT der WILDNIS gefährdet währe.ES sind gerade mal 50000 .Und wir machen genau das was wir bei Tieren versuchen zu verhindern.GEBURTENRATE.Selbst die Oma Bei Raab hatte es gesagt ,aber alle Lachten !!!UNWISSENHEIT IST AUCH WISSEN!!!!!Die Oma sagte genau das was viele denken aber si.ch nicht trauen es zu Sagen.Wenn es ein Polit sagen würde ,würde mann ihn sofort des AMTES VERWEISEN.einen BÜRGER sowas als  eine Art HETZE oder PROPAGANDA beschuldigen.Deswegen zocke ich damit ich diesen ganzen Weltlichen unfug beiseite lassen kann!!! Das ist meine und deren der Gamers ihre Freizeit.und Freiheit .Und der Herrmann soll bloss kommen direkt und ohne Bodyguards und sagen``Junge du gehst in bau dein game gefährdet die Staatssicherheit`` LOL


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				darkdays am 16.09.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch!!!
> Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion echt lächerlich! Wenn man "Killerspiele" verbietet, dann muss man ja auch Sport- und Schützenvereine verbieten. Weil da lernt man ja den realen Umgang mit Waffen. Aber nein, da ist ja keine Rede von. Außerdem erreicht man mit verboten lediglich das Gegenteil. Wenn man was verbietet dann wird es doch erst recht Interessant (So ging es mir zumindest selbst).
> In Japan oder China kann man Splatterfilme und gebrauchte Damenslips kaufen, ganz legal. Dadurch wird erreicht, das die Menschen ihren Gelüsten nachgehen ohne erst kriminell werden zu müssen. Das gibt doch zu denken, oder???
> Schönen Tag noch!!!



in Sport und Schützenvereinen lernt man den VERANTWORTUNGSVOLLEN umgang mit waffen, das wort was ich hier in versalien getippt habe ist das wichtige

würden eltern Medienkompetenz haben könnten auch diese ihren kindern den verantwortungsvollen umgang mit spielen beibringen, haben die meisten aber nur nicht, und wenn die eltern unfähig sind muss nunmal der staat eingreifen, ihr heult ja auch nicht rum wenn irgendwo mal ein Jugendamt einschreitet und wem die Kinder wegnimmt weil die eltern nicht verantwortungsvoll mit den kindern umgehen..

das man in Japan Damenslips kaufen kann oder Mädchenspucke ist ein gerücht, selbst japaner wissen nämlich nicht wo es sowas geben sollte.. Splatterfilme kann man überall kaufen, auf der PC Action ist sogar einer drauf..


----------



## feneK (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

mich persönlich schrecken "killerspiele" mehr oder weniger ab. ich spiele diese zwar sehr gerne, doch oft kommt mir in den sinn, dass ich froh bin, DASS ES NUR EIN SPIEL IST und die szenen, die in solch spielen vorkommen wünsche ich niemandem irl. ich denke, dass der großteil der spieler meine ansicht vertritt.
meiner meinung nach sollte eine FSK-kennzeichnung völlig ausreichen und die eltern sollen sich mehr darum sorgen, was ihre minderjährigen kinder zu hause spielen. ein komplettes vertriebsverbot ist in meinen augen, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.. für den arsch.
kurz und knapp gesagt


----------



## AMDSpider (16. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Spiel und Realität sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge, die grundverschieden erlebt werden.

Während ich in GTA lachend über Bürgersteige und durch Einkaufszentren brettere und mich an blutigen Reifenspuren und Splatter ergötze, habe ich mich sehr unwohl gefühlt, als ich mal in echt eine Katze überfahren habe.
Dieses ewige Gerede also von all diesen pseudo-Intelligenten Psychologen, "wie sehr Computerspiele doch abstumpfen" und "das man Realität und Spiel nicht mehr unterscheiden kann", ist sowas von schwachsinnig!
Das passiert bei mir nicht, und genauso wenig bei jedem anderen Mensch auf der Welt, einfach weil man ab einem IQ über 50 Bildschirmunterhaltung von realen Empfindungen mehr als deutlich unterscheiden kann.

Wer amoklaufen, grundlos Leute zusammenschlagen oder gar töten will, der tötet mit oder ohne Computerspiele, und der Rest der Menschheit ist relativ human, unabhängig ob mit oder ohne Computerspiele.

Wir können uns ja sowas von glücklich schätzen, dass in den letzten Jahren kein Amoklauf mehr war a la Columbine High School oder Erfuhrt!
Nicht auszudenken, was das wieder für Schmutzkübelkampagnen und Privatsendergefasel gegen Egoshooter gegeben hätte, wenn in letzter Zeit IRGENDWO IRGENDWAS geschehen wäre...


----------



## MegaNerdy (17. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				asderan am 16.09.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso schreib ich depp hier eigentlich so einen ellenlangen Beitrag?
> 
> Weder ihr dauerkeifenden Hormonbündel noch die Redaktion werden Ihn jemals beachten....
> 
> ...




Im großen und ganzen war dein beitrag recht treffend hat aber zum großen teil das ziel verfehlt weil du davon ausgegangen bist das dieses interview "live" geführt wurde. Ich dachte zuerst auch "mensch warum bohren die nicht nach?" wenn man allerdings mal seite 1 oder 2 des threads liest stellt sich schnell raus: das interview wurde schriftlich geführt.

Herr Herrmanns hat die fragen zugeschickt bekommen selbige ausgefüllt und zurück geschickt. Da ist vieles von dem was du in deinem post bemängelt hast einfach nicht möglich 


Und glaub mir es gibt genug leute die fast jeden post registrieren, die anzahl der passiven leser ist in öffentlichen foren meist wesentlich höher als die der aktiven teilnehmer. Das weiss ich weil ich für gewöhnlich auch einfach nur mitlese


----------



## fragman (17. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

@pcgames:
wiedermal ein sehr enttaeuschendes interview von euch. die antworten die von ihm kommen sind ein witz, wieso nagelt ihr den kerl nicht fest? wenn ich im forum bei einer diskussion solche antworten gegeben haette wuerde man mich sofort auffordern konkreter zu werden, beweise zu liefern fuer meine aussagen. was macht ihr? lasst ihn einfach so mit diesen duemmlichen, nichtssagenden antworten durchkommen. er stellt einfach dinge in den raum ohne das irgendwie zu begruenden und gebt ihm dadurch noch eine buehne fuer seine forderungen.

und mal allgemein: man sollte immer diese vergleiche lassen, wieso computerspiele verbieten aber actionfilme nicht? gehts noch, soll also heissen wenn sie computerspiele verbieten dann muessen sie dasgleiche auch mit actionfilmen und alkohol machen, tolles argument, gibts in 10 jahren dann weder computerspiele noch actionfilme oder das man mal gemuetlich ein bier trinkt.


----------



## Boesor (17. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				fragman am 17.09.2008 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> @pcgames:
> wiedermal ein sehr enttaeuschendes interview von euch. die antworten die von ihm kommen sind ein witz, wieso nagelt ihr den kerl nicht fest? wenn ich im forum bei einer diskussion solche antworten gegeben haette wuerde man mich sofort auffordern konkreter zu werden, beweise zu liefern fuer meine aussagen. was macht ihr? lasst ihn einfach so mit diesen duemmlichen, nichtssagenden antworten durchkommen. er stellt einfach dinge in den raum ohne das irgendwie zu begruenden und gebt ihm dadurch noch eine buehne fuer seine forderungen.



Das Interview wurde schriftlich geführt, ohne persönlichen kontakt.


----------



## BitByter (17. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Boesor am 17.09.2008 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> fragman am 17.09.2008 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie auch schon gefühlte 30mal erwähnt wurde...


----------



## spike00 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Kräftig in den sack treten!!

Vl. hilft das ja


----------



## stamper1989 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

der kommt eh nieee mit durch xDDD soln gescheiter mal auf alkohol und zigaretten konzentrieren.. das schadet die kids sowie später mal deren kinder ^^

is auch wiederrum denen ihr geld was daran abgeht wegen renten und allem ...

es gitb millionen killerspiel zocker aber nur 2 bis 4 vorfälle ...  aber im suff werden frauen und kinder täglich, sogar stündlich geschlagn.. im suff pasieren stündlich autounfällee...

da sagt keiner was wenn das kinder zu sich nehmen


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



> Es gibt aber über die gefährliche Wirkung von Killerspielen, gerade auf labile Charaktere, in der Wissenschaft keine ernsthaften Zweifel.



So unser kleiner Freund aus der Popolitik.

Ich halte mal frech dagegen: Die Aussage, dass es keinen ernsten *Zweifel* gibt, ist falsch. Viele zweifeln. 
Richtiger wäre gewesen: Es gibt keinen ernsthaften *Beweis*.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Zubunapy am 21.10.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es gibt aber über die gefährliche Wirkung von Killerspielen, gerade auf labile Charaktere, in der Wissenschaft keine ernsthaften Zweifel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Labile Charaktere werden/würden immer etwas finden. Würde man die Computerspiele verbieten, würden sie sich ihre Inspirationen eben aus Büchern holen. Würde man Bücher verbieten, dann aus dem Fernsehen.... so würde das immer weiter gehen, man müsste dann quasi alles verbieten. Genau deshalb sind Verbote unsinnig, sondern man muss solchen Menschen "lernen" mit solchen Medien umzugehen. Außerdem weiß jeder, dass Verbote genau das Gegenteil erreichen und es erst recht einen Anreiz für junge Menschen gibt, dann solche Spiele zu zocken.


----------



## soadismfaebu (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

"mir wurden Ausschnitte gezeigt.." sagt ja wohl schon alles. das ist wohl so ein opi der etwas für seinen Wahlkampf suchte und zufällig eine alte Zeitung fand als das Thema "Killerspiele" schon behandelt wurde. Der Typ hat ja wohl keine ahnung von Games. Ich find sowieso dieses Thema irgendwie " der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes". Ich find Filme genau so schlimm wie games aber wenn man ein filmverbot machen wollte würde Der "Vortote" hier keine einzige stimme erhalten. " oh komm wir gehen gegen Gamer vor, die sind schwach und in der Minderzahl". Ja Killerspiele wie counter strike bringen Leute vielleicht zum amok,aber die sind nur das kleine Tröpfchen welche das Fass zum überlaufen bringen. Diese Amokläufer waren ja vorher schon alle asis und hatten ein gestörtes umfeld. Also lasst endlich die Spieleindustrie in Ruhe und kümmert euch lieber um das Sozialwesen solcher Leute und handelt gegen Mobbing an Schulen, ihr Idioten (Da ist jetzt nicht die Community gemeint^^, sondern die dummen politiker, die bisher nur die Spieleverpackungen gesehen haben, und trotzdem alles über Spiele wissen wollen)                                    ps. ich bin vielleicht nicht ganz unparteiisch,da ich selber Gamer bin, aber ich spiele nicht counter strike


----------



## ProLabsGamer87 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

ich geb ihm recht und jetzt nach dem zurückbringen weiß ich auch warum


----------



## Mayphisto (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Ich verstehe schon, was er meint. Als ich die Schattendarstellung in GTA IV gesehen habe, empfand ich auch ein sehr starkes und geradezu animalisches Bedürfnis, den zuständigen Grafiker von R* mal kräftig in den Arm zu zwicken.


----------



## Patty-Pat93 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Also wie sollen wir das verstehen wenn er noch nie ein Video Spiel gspielt hat, na toll er hat eine Szene aus de Spiel gesehn, Super! Wenn er sich mal hinhocken würde und ein Super Spiel wie GTA4 oder Bioshock spielen würde dann würde er seine Aüßerungen zurücknehmen, aber nein, immer seine Meinung geben obwohl er keine Ahnung hat!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*



			
				Patty-Pat93 am 30.12.2008 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie sollen wir das verstehen wenn er noch nie ein Video Spiel gspielt hat, na toll er hat eine Szene aus de Spiel gesehn, Super! Wenn er sich mal hinhocken würde und ein Super Spiel wie GTA4 oder Bioshock spielen würde dann würde er seine Aüßerungen zurücknehmen, aber nein, immer seine Meinung geben obwohl er keine Ahnung hat!!



Wahrscheinlich wurde ihm dann extra noch die brutalste Szene eines Spieles gezeigt und er denkt, dass alle Spiele so seien.


----------



## Leertaste (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artikel - Killerspiele:*

Interessant finde ich auch, dass er oft einfach nur ausweicht. Ich glaube ein Gespräche mit diesem Herrn wäre recht amüsant.

Wenn man nur von Regenwurm Ahnung hast und es kommt Elefant dran, muss man eben über den Rüssel zum Wurm und dann was sagen...  

PS: Ja, ich hab aufs Datum geschaut...


----------



## Thommyb4480 (17. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				XBardoX am 15.09.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat sie doch nich mehr alle.....Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann da Crytek und co. ein Wort drüber verlieren



Was denkst du was die sagen werden ?? Gar nichts weil die nichts zu melden haben!
Klar hat der Typ noch nie ein Spiel gespielt und ist mit Sicherheit nicht so ein "Fachmann" wie wir. Ich spiele seit mehr als 15 Jahren "Killerspiele" und war auch immer so eingestellt wie die meisten der kleinen Scheißer hier im Forum. Inzwischen bin ich aber Familienvater und denke auch etwas anders über diese Spiele. Allerdings sehe ich weniger das Problem in der USK und FSK sondern in dem wie die Kids an die Spiele kommen. Man sollte das ganze eher anders lösen um die "Kinder" von diesen Spielen weg zu bekommen.

Und das die Jugend immer gewalttätiger wird sieht man doch schon auf der Straße. Zu meiner Jugend haben wir unsere Streitereien noch mit Fäusten ausgetragen. Heute hat jeder verf.. kleine Scheißer ein Messer oder ne Gaspistole dabei. Und dank der amerikanischen Musikbranche ist es Cool wenn man angeschossen wurde wie 50Cent. Schlimm genug das ihr schlechte Musik macht.


----------



## Vaness (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Interview - "GTA 4 hätte indiziert werden müssen" - Zwölf Fragen an Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann*

Diese dumme Politiker.

Dieser alter Hocker Joachim wurde in seiner Kindheit von Eltern geschlagen, jetzt will er dafür die Rache geben.

Geeeee


----------

